# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Mjedisi dhe shqiptaret

## Brari

Nga KLANI.
---------------------

Perendim mbi Narte

Si u mor vendimi qe parajsa ekologjike e Nartes te shnderrohet ne nje zone te industrise naftenxjerrese. Ndersa ambientalistet leshojne alarmin per zhdukjen e nje prej perlave te vendit, kompania kroate pas pak ditesh nis shpimet

nga Sokol Shameti, foto Gent Shkullaku



Nje peshkatar ne Lagunen e Nartes

Pluhur dhe buldozere. Shtellunga aq te trasha pluhuri te bardhe saqe nganjehere edhe vete buldozeret qe levizin midis, shfaqen aq befasisht saqe duken sikur sapo u pollen nga tymnaja. Rruga tashme e zhurmshme e Zvernecit, i ngjan me teper nje kazani ku gurgullon vete ferri sesa asaj udhezes se paqshme plot bilbila, e cila deri para pak kohesh gjarperonte mes lendinash te virgjera dhe pyjesh te pashkelur. 

Per gjithe ata qe e kane ndjekur debatin mes ithtareve te natyres dhe tahmaqareve te hidrokarbureve, eshte e qarte: te paret mund ta konsiderojne pa frike te humbur davane. Nafta jo vetem can cdo bllokade, por ethet e saj jane aq te pasherueshme saqe ia kalojne edhe atyre te arit. 

Kur ne pershkuam ato pak kilometra qe ndajne qytetin e bukur dhe me aspirata per te qene turistik, te Vlores, nga laguna e Nartes dhe fshatrat qe lulezojne anes saj, pamja dukej e pashprese. Rruga vertet ishte zgjeruar per bukuri dhe nje firme e ngarkuar nga kroatet po punonte ethshem per shtrimin e saj me zhavorr te trashe. Por, sic na kujtuan me vone ekologjistet, pergjate asaj rruge nuk dukej asnje grumbull dherash nga ato qe zakonisht dalin me tonelata ne raste te tilla. "Druajme se ata i kane flakur ato te gjitha ne lagune", tha Taulant Bino, nje natyralist i shkolluar ne France dhe njeri nga aktivistet me te zellshem ekologjiste te ceshtjes "Narta". Vete disa nga banoret e zones qe ne pyetem, nuk e fshehen admirimin per kroatet qe po u benin nje rruge te re, por ata ngriten supet kur u pyeten se ku coheshin dherat e punimeve. Sa per perfaqesuesit e firmes qe po kryente punimet, drejtori i saj Vasil Prifti tregoi me koke nga nja dy pirgje te vegjel zhavorri qe punetoret e tij kishin grumbulluar buze nje sheshi te madh te sapohapur nga ekskavatoret ne nje koder te larte anes detit. Megjithate, per mendimin e ekologjisteve ky eshte vetem aperitivi i gjithe hajes se perzishme qe po gatuhet ne Narte.

Tashme, pune ditesh dhe gjithe zona perreth lagunes me emer te Nartes i ka te gjitha shanset qe, nga nje rajon eremire pishash, te futet ne who's who's-in e udheve qe duhen evituar pikerisht per shkak te se kundertes. Banore te nevrikosur te zones madje, kane frike se era e rende e squfujve dhe e gazrave qe clirohen nga nxjerrja e naftes, do te pllakose edhe mbi vete qytetin e Vlores, fare pak kilometra me ne jug. Por kjo s'eshte gje fare. Ndryshe nga c'perrallisin "ekspertet" e mirepaguar per parashikimin e probabilitetit qe nafta e nxjerre nga ca kodrina buze lagunes te rrjedhe ne mjedis, ky probabilitet jo vetem qe nuk eshte zero, por pavaresisht nga teknologjia, eshte arsyeja pse ne lajme degjojme kaq shpesh per katastrofa me nafte ne det. E gjithe laguna e pasur me bimesi dhe peshq te bollshem, rrezikohet seriozisht, dhe perfaqesuesit shteterore te cilet jane konceptuar per ruajtjen e saj, as qe vene ujin ne zjarr. Ata nuk jane shqetesuar ne fillim, kur firmes kroate INA Naftaplin iu dha leja per kryerjen e kerkimeve ne ate zone. Natyrisht, nuk kane si te shqetesohen as tani, kur kur tubi i pare naftethithes pune ditesh dhe sikur eshte ngulur ne kurriz te lagunes. Ministria e Mjedisit edhe ministri e stuhive te kishte qene, nuk do t'i kishte sjelle me shume dem natyres qe duhet te mbroje, sa c'pritet te ndodhe pas lejes per shpime nafte ne nje zone si Narta.

Ekologjistet, ne deshperim e siper, thone se edhe ne mos vafshim me kembet tona keshtu drejt katastrofes dhe ne mos ndodhte asgje, faji eshte i njejte: gjithe rrafshi kodrinor perfshire lagunen dhe detin qe lag bregun, po flaket sic bejne femijet kur luajne me monedha 20 lekeshe koke a pil. Ne kete bixhoz nuk duhen harruar pa u perfshire edhe mijera zogj e kafshe te rralla, dhjetera mijera peshq e me se fundmi edhe nja 1.500- 6.000 fryme nga banoret e zones. Ne rastin me te mire disa prej tyre mund te punesohen per ca vjet ne misionin "fisnik" te shkaterrimit te natyres per nder te teknologjise, por me pas do te duhet te mbartin plackat ne kurriz per te ikur se bashku me makinerite nga ajo zone e degraduar sic bejne akoma edhe sot shume ish naftetare te Ballshit apo Marinzit. 

Ne kantierin e ngritur nga firma qe po ben punimet pergatitore para se kroatet te nisin nga shpimet, ne pame dy sheshe te medhenj te hapur nga ekskavatoret vetem pak kohe me pare. Buldozeret dhe disa punetore thjesht me lopata, po i jepnin doren e fundit nje sheshi te madh ku sic thane vete ata do te ngrihej kampingu i naftetareve. Sheshi dukej aq i madh, saqe sic tha inxhiner Petro Gusho, aty mund te qendronin pa frike mbi 500 punetore. Vetem pak metra para se te mberrihej tek ky shesh, ne kishim pare nje tjeter, edhe me te madh akoma, te hapur mbi balte te bute. Ky ishte vendi ku pas pak ditesh pritet te nise shpimi. Puna ka ndaluar ne fakt, por jo per shkak te dhembsurise kroate per pasurine kombetare shqiptare, por ngaqe disa fshatare nuk kane marre ende kompensimet e tokes qe do te perdoret per shpim. "Kroatet kane qene te gatshem te paguajne per cdo familje mbi token e se ciles do te kryhen punime, por nese kane dale tani disa probleme kjo eshte thjesht nje ceshtje organizative jona e brendshme midis shqiptaresh. Eshte faji i atyre qe evidentojne familjet qe duhen paguar", tha drejtuesi i punimeve ne kantier, inxhineri Vasil Prifti. Por nuk ishte shqetesimi i kompensimit ne para ai qe shqetesonte banoret. Fillimisht te entuziasmuar per rritjen e papritur te rendesise se zones se tyre te lene ne harrese ku nuk kishte shkelur kembe shtetari per vite, ata po i bejne paksa me gjate llogarite. Nesti Balliu, nje peshkatar i vjeter, te cilin ne e gjetem teksa po kalonte me gjume oret e vapes ne nje barrake buze lagunes ku kishte ngritur rrjetat, tha i merzitur se biznesi i tij i bazuar mbi peshqit dhe produktet e pastra te lagunes do te merrte nje grusht te rende nese Narta kthehej ne nje pellg te zi nafte. "Peshqit do te ngordhin, zogjte do te ikin dhe kafshet do arratisen", tha peshkatari. Ai madje, me nje humor qe s'u mungon kurre banoreve te asaj ane, tha se nga ndotja, edhe skafistet nuk do preferonin me t'i nisnin refugjatet e tyre nga brigjet detare aty afer lagunes. "Kam lindur ketu dhe jam bere kaq. Tere jeten kjo zone ka rrojtur me peshkimin ngaqe edhe Zoti keshtu e ka caktuar. Nuk di si mund te ndodhe qe ketu te jetohet me dicka tjeter qe s'ka lidhje me peshkun", thote Nesti. Duke kujtuar kohet e forta te Enver Hoxhes, ai madje tregoi se "edhe Enveri qe po te thoshte nje gje e bente, nuk deshi ta prishe bukurine e Nartes dhe i la ne mes shpimet per nafte qe filloi". Ne fakt banoret thane se studime te zones ishin kryer edhe gjate komunizmit porse shpimet nuk kishin perfunduar kurre. Kroatet me siguri duhej te kishin shtene ne dore ndonje nga keto studime, ndryshe nuk kish sesi te shpjegohej, per fshataret, kembengulja e tyre. Nje banor i Zvernecit, i cili zbriti tere nerva nga nje furgon plot pluhur qe vinte nga Vlora, tha se e kishte pleqeruar muhabetin me fqinjet nje darke kur po pinin raki ne shtepine e tij dhe kishin nisur madje te dyshonin se njerezit qe u kishin thene fjale aq te bukura per naften dhe qe kishin vene edhe nje tabele sqaruese ne hyrje te rruges, nuk ishin fare kroate por "serbe te poshter". Fantazia ndjellakeqe ishte vene ne pune ne fshat dhe banoret te shquar per karakterin e tyre gjaknxehte po pendoheshin qe kishin rene pre aq lehte. Por e njejta fantazi e shfrenuar, ku dallohen perpjekjet per te futur ne loje ndjenjat kombetare shqiptare, mjaft te ndjeshme, dallohej edhe ne kampin tjeter. Njeri nga inxhinieret e punimeve ne kantier, na kishte thene se ai vete nuk u zinte fare bese atyre ambientalisteve dhe perdellimeve te tyre. "E kush tjeter mund te jete i interesuar sot qe te mos nxirret nafte ne Shqiperi pervec grekeve. Ata kane monopolin e naftes dhe ne te gjitha pikat e karburantit ne Shqiperi dominon nafta greke. Nje pus nafte ketu eshte nje thike e helmuar per biznesin e tyre", tha inxhinieri i cili mendonte se ambientalistet jane ca varfanjake qe blihen kollaj. Kur ne i thame se kjo mund te mos ishte e vertete dhe se per mosnxjerrjen e naftes ne kete zone ekologjike mund te ishte kunder edhe vete Green Peace, ai pa me qesendi dhe imitoi me buze nje zhurme vulgare gazrash. 

Ne fakt nje fare te drejte e kishte. Nje levizje ambientaliste ne kombinim me levizjen rinore te disa OJQ-ve (te famshme ne Tirane per vjelje fondesh), shpallen me zhurme para pak kohesh nje vale protestash dhe madje pengimin e punimeve ne vete zonen ne fjale. Por e gjithe levizja qe nisi me buje, perfundoi me renkime. Nje anetar i nje OJQ-je rinore qe ne e takuam pas kthimit ne Tirane, tha se e gjithe ajo qe ishte planifikuar te ishte nje marshim proteste ne lagunen e rrezikuar te Nartes, katandisi si nje ekskursion turistik ne plazhin e Vlores, meqe drejtuesit e OJQ-se tashme i kishin futur ne xhep parate qe donatoret asnjehere nuk i kursejne ne kesi rastesh. Mungesa e seriozitetit, e cila e ka shoqeruar si nje fat i keq lagunen qysh nga fillimi, duket se do te jete edhe denimi i saj perfundimtar me vdekje. Taulant Bino tha me keqardhje se ironia ishte mjaft e thelle ne gjithe kete ngjarje. "Kroatet dhe askush nuk mund te kryeje shpime per nafte nese me pare nuk behet nje studim per pasojat qe mund te sjelle per mjedisin ky aktivitet dhe ky studim te miratohet nga ministria e Mjedisit", tregoi Taulanti. Ai tha se per cudi, sipas legjislacionit shqiptar, kompania qe duhet te kryeje kete studim, duhet te paguhet nga firma e interesuar per nxjerrjen e naftes. Dhe keshtu ka ndodhur realisht. Kompania kroate Ina Naftaplin, ngarkoi nje kompani amerikane per te kryer studimin ne fjale. Nuk ka punemarres ne bote, (te pakten ne Ballkan) qe do te donte rrenimin e punedhenesit te tij. Keshtu edhe raporti i hartuar nga punemarresi, kompania LLC nga Boulder, Kolorado (SHBA) natyrisht fliste per deme fare te vogla qe mund t'i shkaktohen natyres nga kerkimet e punedhenesit te saj Ina Naftaplin, deme te cilat per me teper ishin totalisht te riparueshme. Nje Zot e di sesi mund te riparohet ndonje njolle e madhe nafte mbi lagune e cila me baticen me te pare do te dale ne det te hapur duke shfarosur cdo gje te gjalle. Nuk merret vesh sesi zhurmat e nje kantieri do te bashkejetojne ne harmoni dhe paqe me zogjte e zones apo sesi buldozeret mund te priten me ngazellim nga kafshet pasi t'u jene shkaterruar strofullat me pare. Demi mund te jete i pakorrigjueshem. "Narta strehon 60% te llojeve te vertebroreve te Shqiperise. Plot 24 prej tyre kane Status Global te Kercenuar dhe jane shume te rralle ne te gjithe boten", tha Taulant Bino. Ai shtoi se nga laguna rrezikoheshin te zhdukeshin rreth 196 lloje floristike dhe faunistike me Status Kombetar te Kercenuar. Narta ishte pjese qendrore e nje projekti mjedisor mesdhetar ne zbatim e siper me vlere prej 6 milion dollare. Ne kete projekt te titulluar "Ruajtja e sistemeve ligatinore mesdhetare", Narta se bashku me Karaburunin, Sazanin dhe Llogorane, perfitonte nje fond prej 1.9 milion dollaresh. Projekti kishte si objektiv ruajtjen, perforcimin e biodiversitetit dhe zhvillimin e ekoturizmit. Mirepo sic tha Taulant Bino, donatoret e ketij projekti me te marre vesh per lejen e dhene nga ministria e Mjedisit per ta kthyer Narten ne nje zone nafte, i nderprene menjehere financimet. "Eshte per t'u cuditur si eshte marre nje vendim i tille nga ministria", thote Taulant Bino. Ai shton se mjerisht miqte e tij ambientaliste vetem sa kane burime te gjithanshme informacioni, por asgje ne dore. Pikerisht nga keto burime informacioni ata dine se ne mbledhjen e pare ku u parashtrua kerkesa e kroateve per te nxjerre nafte, te gjithe specialistet mjedisore ne ministri ishin kundra me perjashtim te ministrit. Dhe befas leja u dha. Kompania kroate Ina Naftaplin, te cilen Klan tentoi disa here radhazi ta kontaktonte, u bishtnoi ne menyre mjaft te dyshimte te gjitha ketyre tentativave. Ne fund te fundit e gjithe kjo histori te le nje shije mjaft te keqe. Vendime te marra me shpejtesi dhe pa transparence. Te huaj qe bejne pershesh ne Shqiperi ne nje kohe qe ne vendin e tyre tejet te paster dhe tejet turistik as qe do te guxonin te conin neper mend aventura te tilla. OJQ te gatshme te shfrytezojne rritjen e shqetesimit qytetar per te hartuar projekte shumemilioneshe te cilat me pas tretin pa gjurme. Ambientaliste te pafuqishem dhe qeveritare te zymte. 

Ne barraken e tij, buze lagunes, peshkatari i vjeter Nesti Balliu ben gati varken qe fut uje per te vajtur t'u hedhe nga nje sy rrjetave. Natyrisht jane plot. Laguna eshte ende e vrigjer. Duke u treguar i matur peshkatari tregon se fshataret nxjerrin te ardhura te mira prej peshkut. "Rreth 40 mije leke ne muaj", thote ai. Por Nesti nuk do te ishte i gatshem qe te flakte rrjeten dhe grepat nese firma e naftes do t'i ofronte ndonje pune, qofte edhe me me shume te ardhura. "Do me mallkonte laguna", thote fshatari qe nuk ka qejf te behet bashkefajtor ne vrasjen e Nartes. "Por edhe sikur te 1.500 banoret e Zvernecit t'i futin ne pune, sikur gjithe Vloren ta futin ne pune, prape s'eshte gje kjo or bij. Narta s'eshte vetem e Zvernecit. Ajo eshte e gjithe Shqiperise", thote peshkatari fisnik para se dielli ne perendim e siper te kridhet perseri ne ujerat e lagunes qe tani fle nen vape. Te lagunes qe ende nuk di c'fat po i shkruajne.

Sokol Shameti

Paralajmerimet e ekologjisteve

Qeveria shqiptare po tregon edhe nje here se nuk ka asnje strategji te zhvillimit te qendrueshem. Perkundrazi ajo demton burimet natyrore shumeshekullore ne fitim te nje industrie qe nuk i ka ofruar kurre ketij vendi rrugen e shpetimit dhe te modernizimit. Shqiperia ka prodhuar dhe me pare shume ton nafte e shume ton krom, Shqiperia ka ndertuar kombinate te stermedhenj, Shqiperia i hyri idustrise se rende per t'i lene ne falimentim te plote. Te vetmen gje qe nuk provoi Shqiperia ishte turizmi kulturor e natyror i mbeshtetur ne nje ambient te shendetshem, ne traditat kulturore dhe natyrore si dhe ne prodhimin vendas e te paster biologjikisht. Vende te tjera fqinje (ne radhe te pare Kroacia, Mali i Zi, Sllovenia e Greqia) provuan kete te fundit dhe sigurojne sot prej tij shumicen e te ardhurave.

Qeveria shqiptare po cudit donatoret e huaj me papergjegjshmerine ne zbatimin e projekteve te nisura, me neperkembjen e konventave te shumta te nenshkruara nga ajo vete. Permendim ketu konventen e Bernes, Bonit, Barcelones, te Biodiversitetit dhe se fundi ate te Arhusit.

Kerkimi dhe nxjerrja e mepasme e naftes do ta tjetersonte karakterin e zones duke e kthyer ate nga lagune te Nartes ne pellg te Naftes.

Nderhyrja behet ne brezin bregdetar me gjeresi deri ne 200 m. Vendosja midis dy kanaleve qe lidhin lagunen me detin rrit se tepermi rrezikun e perhapjes se ndotjes se mundshme dhe asnjehere 100% te shmangshme. Ndotja do te helmonte te gjitha hallkat e zinxhirit ushqimor, do te shkaterronte potencialin biologjik (te gjitha shkallet e biodiversitetit) nepermjet ndotjes se ujerave, te tokes, se ajrit, rritjes se pershqetesimit dhe presionit njerezor mbi ekosistemet natyrore.

Ndotjet do te sillnin fundin e aktiviteteve ekonomike te peshkimit si dhe te industrise se kripes duke hedhur ne rruge perfituesit e ketyre aktiviteteve.

Vete prania e industrise se naftes do te godiste te gjitha aktivitetet turistike (sepse asnjehere turizmi nuk eshte lidhur ngushte me industrine e sidomos me ate te naftes) dhe do te plasnin si nje flluske sapuni te gjitha planet e qeverive shqiptare per nje zhvillim te turizmit bregdetar ne rajonin e Vlores dhe te Sazanit. Askush nuk ka vertetuar deri me sot se nafta dhe turizmi jane "miq" te pandare e sidomos ne nje hapesire gjeografike kaq te vogel.

-------------------
Mafia po e shkaterron dhe te vetmin vend  te bukur ku vinin  pelikanet .   Partia e  "idealeve  njerzore "  ..parti e krokodilave.

----------


## Brari

KJ
-------
Z. Rama. Mos nuk punoni me 24 ore?!
Arroganca e Edi Rames, teksa deklaronte para disa ditesh se bulevardi i Tiranes nuk mbytet me, duhet te kete humbur aksionet e saj. Dje, ne asnje televizion, madje as ne ate personal, nuk eshte pare fytyra vizionare e kryebashkiakut te fliste per qendren e Tiranes, te fliste per pallate, te fliste per te ardhmen moderne te kryeqyteti. Ai nuk eshte degjuar te perserise shprehjen ndoshta "te pelqyer", qe "na shk... nena, 24 ore ne pune". 

Me sa duket, ai rrebeshi i djeshem nuk i ka dhene mundesi Rames te beje ndonje konference me arkitektet, apo me biznesmenet e Tiranes. Nuk ka pasur mundesi te tregoje shtesat e reja qe i ka bere fjalorit te tij persa i perket komunitetit te gazetareve. Nuk ka pasur mundesi qe te beje "modestin 2-vjecar" per 100 mije metrat katrore jeshillek qe i ka kthyer kryeqytetit. Nuk ka pasur mundesi te mbaje leksione mbi te ardhmen e metropolit, e as te ankohet se Majko e ka pritur me kembet e para. Edi Rames, dje, duhet t'i jete skuqur faqja dhe kjo eshte me e pakta. Vetem nje ore u nxi qielli i Tiranes dhe jo me larg, por ne bulevardin qendror, me te cilin mburret Shqiperia, nuk u krijua nje liqen,

por nje det me dallge, ku makinat notonin te zhytura deri ne gjysme. Ku trafiku u be kapice. Nuk mund te behej me fjale qe te kalonin njerez me ombrella. Duhej te dinin mire notin. Fjalet e bukura te Edi Rames ua nxori bojen shiu i veres. Ne dimer kryebashkiaku shpetoi nga ky hall i madh sepse koha u tregua doreshtrenguar. Dhe ai nxitoi te deklaronte me buje se kanalizimet mbaruan. Se edhe ne rrebesh rruget nuk do te mbuloheshin nga uji. Nuk dihet a ishte ky deklarim i Rames edhe per bulevardin. Po dje u pa se e gjithe reklama qe ai i bene kryeqytetit te se ardhmes eshte nje zero me xhufke. Ai ende nuk ka pastruar, apo hapur pusetat dhe kerkon te ngreje gradaciela.

Se ku do te zbrazen keta gjigante e di vete Rama. Por ai me sa duket eshte i interesuar vetem per bojen siperfaqesore qe kerkon t'i jape kryeqytetit dhe jo per te mbyllur plasaritjet shumevjecare. Dje puna "kolosale" e Edi Rames ka marre nje note negative, nga te gjithe ata qe u detyruan te mallkojne per ore te tera, teksa mundoheshin te shpetonin nga uji dhe binin ne ndonje grope. Sigurisht qe askujt nuk i shkoi ne mendje te bente nje shfajesim, per kryebashkiakun dhe stafin e tij qe "u shk... nena 24 ore ne pune".

M.A


  © Koha Jone 2001 All Rights reserved

----------


## Brari

shekulli..

"Fronet gënjeshtrës, trekëmbësha për të vërtetën 
Letër e hapur Aleksandër Çipës, 
(por edhe Ardian Klosit e mjaft kolegëve gazetarë)

Nga Fatos Lubonja

I dashur Aleksandër,
Lexova dje editorialin e "Koha Jonë" shkruar prej teje, ku i komentoje publikut debatin tim me Edi Ramën, duke u shprehur se në këtë debat Edi Rama foli më drejt sesa unë (besoj ta dish se fjala "shqip" kuptimin e saj më të parë e ka "drejt") e ku nuk thoje qoftë edhe gjysmë fjale për dukurinë më të rëndë, sipas meje, të atij debati, paaftësinë totale të pushtetarit për të dëgjuar fjalën kritike të gazetarit.
Megjithatë ishte një gjë që e prisja nga "Koha", i dashur Aleksandër. Sikurse e dimë të gjithë ishte "Koha Jonë" ajo që denoncoi e para, jo më larg se para dhjetë ditësh, 47 lejet e ndërtimit të Edi Ramës disa prej të cilave, për arsye krejt të tjera nga ato të pronarit tënd, i kam denoncuar edhe unë si krime ndaj ligjit dhe krime ndaj qytetit. Ishte po ashtu "Koha Jonë" ajo që premtoi se do të bënte hulumtime të mëtejshme rreth abuzimeve në to. Megjithatë ishte po "Koha Jonë" që befas, pa dhënë asnjë shpjegim, i ndaloi këto hulumtime të premtuara, dhe doli dje me editorialin e firmosur prej teje në mbrojtje të kryebashkiakut. Duke qenë se kryebashkiaku Rama akuzave të "Kohës" iu përgjigj se i bëheshin nga "Lesi & Co" ngase nuk i legalizonte ndërtesën e ngritur në mënyrë të paligjshme, kuptohet se logjika më e thjeshtë e këtyre punëve, tashmë të rëndomta në këtë vendin tonë, më çoi në idenë se ndërprerja e sulmeve ndaj kryebashkiakut, u bë pasi një ngjarje e re duhet të kishte hyrë në kronikën tashmë të lashtë të marrëdhënies dashuri - shantazh - korruptim, midis pushtetarit Rama dhe pronarit të medias private Lesi. Këto janë bërë tashmë histori të rëndomta, i dashur Aleksandër. Ajo që mua më preku ishte se pse ti duhet të arrije deri atje sa të vije firmën në një artikull që godet kolegun tënd gazetar, pse ty nuk të vret aspak ndërgjegja, se duke i ngritur një fron gënjeshtrës së pushtetarit/pronarit i ngrite një trekëmbësh të vërtetës së kolegut/gazetarit.
Sikurse mund ta dish, i dashur Aleksandër, unë kam pasur një marrëdhënie të vjetër me "Kohën Tonë". Kam qenë edhe kryetar i bordit të kompanisë për një kohë, dhe pastaj dhashë dorëheqjen. Asohere, kur dhashë dorëheqjen, i dërgova një letër pronarit tënd të cilën nuk e bëra publike, por që tani vendosa ta bëj publike, sepse mendoj se publikimi i saj do t'i shërbente sadopak ndërgjegjes gazetareske në këtë vendin tonë, ku fjala e lirë po degjeneron dita -ditës në një prostitutë që fle me çdokënd që e paguan, dhe gazetarët në argatë të kërbunjur të pushtetparasë.
Ja, pra, teksti i plotë i letrës që i dërgova pronarit tënd:

"I dashur Nikollë,

Ashtu sikurse të premtova dje, të telefonova disa herë në celular që të takoheshim, por më dilje i padisponueshëm. Në mes dy telefonatash më lindi ideja që ato çka kisha për të të thënë, t'i shkruaja në këtë letër, sepse, siç thotë ajo fjala latine: "Verba volant scripta manent". Dhe më duket se kam për të të thënë disa gjëra të rëndësishme, që s'do të doja të fluturonin, por të mbeteshin në mendjen tënde.
Para thuajse një viti unë iu përgjigja pozitivisht kërkesës tënde për të bërë pjesë në bordin e "Koha Jonë", të propozuar prej teje, dhe më pas pranova propozimin e Dritëro Agollit, për t'u bërë kryetari i këtij bordi. Sipas statutit të hartuar me dashuri dhe përkushtim nga të gjithë ne, ky bord do të drejtonte vijën e gazetës, do të zgjidhte kryeredaktorët e gazetave, dhe drejtorin e radios, dhe do të aprovonte ndryshime të rëndësishme në strukturën e gazetave dhe radios, si dhe të redaktorëve përgjegjës.
Besoj se edhe ti je dakort që pas një viti, megjithë ndonjë sukses në punën e tij, në tërësinë e vet puna dhe roli i këtij bordi erdhi duke u mrrudhur, derisa degjeneroi plotësisht, dhe sot mund të quhet inekzistente dhe bordi i dështuar.
Kur mendoj pak më thellë për shkaqet e dështimit të këtij bordi, më duket sikur shoh në miniaturë shkaqet e dështimit të demokracisë në Shqipëri, që me dy fjalë mund të përmblidhen në paaftësinë e shqiptarëve për të respektuar tjetrin dhe rregullat e pranuara të lojës, edhe atëhere kur këto bien në kundërshtim me interesat e tyre të ngushta personale. 
Kur them këtë nuk kam parasysh vetëm ty, si drejtori dhe pronari i kësaj gazete, si iniciatori i krijimit të këtij bordi, dhe si njeriu që, duke pasur pushtetin financiar, duhet të luaje rolin kryesor në mbarëvajtjen e punës së bordit, por edhe ne të gjithë anëtarët e tij. Edhe ne, kush më shumë dhe kush më pak, kush nga indiferentizmi, kush nga qënia në një klan apo në një tjetër, kush nga nevojat ekonomike, i tradhëtuam principet dhe rregullat e lojës të shkruara në statut, derisa e katandisëm bordin në një hiç që, kur mendon se është i përbërë nga figura publike nga më të njohurat në Shqipëri, do t'i bënte shqiptarët të thoshin: të mjerët ne.
Sipas vlerësimit tim ky degradim i bordit reflektohet edhe në faqet e gazetës. Ka muaj që kredibiliteti i gazetës ka rënë ndjeshëm, opinion ky që, si kryetar i bordit, kam pasur rastin ta dëgjoj nga njerëz me mend që e ndjekin gazetën si brenda edhe jashtë vendit. Gazeta gjithnjë e më tepër e ka humbur karakterin informativ dhe emancipues, ç'ka, sipas mendimit të përgjithshëm të Bordit, pas rënies së Berishës, (që e kishte futur per forca gazetën në pozitë konfliktuale), duhej të rritej dhe, gjithnjë e më tepër, po merr karakterin e një mjeti që "ta fut" dhe "ta nxjerr". Ky karakter kombinohet me mungesën e një profesionalizmi dhe serioziteti, që herë herë bëhet skandaloz.
Sikurse e dini mirë si ti dhe ish-kryeredaktori Armand Shkullaku, unë, si kryetar i Bordit dhe si njeri që ka me "Koha Jonë" një dashuri të vjetër, jam përpjekur ta ndaloj këtë rënie të gazetës në këto pozita, por kam dështuar. Mund të them pa hezitim se shkaku kryesor i dështimit tim ka qenë këmbëngulja jote si drejtor dhe pronar i gazetës, për të ndërhyrë në politikën e gazetës, për ta përdorur atë në luftrat dhe konfliktet e tua personale.
Kjo ndërhyrje filloi të marrë përmasa shpërfytyruese për karakterin e gazetës në atë kohë kur "Koha", nga një gazetë me frymë kritike ndaj qeverisë me në krye Nanon, filloi të kthehet në një gazetë pro Nano dhe kundër kundërshtarëve të tij brenda koalicionit në pushtet, jo për hir të së vërtetës, por për shkak të konfliktit financiar që ti hape me gazetën "Shekulli" që mendohej si gazetë e këtij grupi. Këtë shpërfytyrim ti dhe ndonjë gazetar mundoheni ta mbuloni duke thënë se gazeta ka "karakter liberal", por, në fakt, më saktë gazetës gjithnjë e më shumë po i shkon fjala "pa karakter".
Shpeshherë, kur të kam shprehur shqetësimin se gazeta është shndërruar në një anije që shkon sa andej këndej sipas një timonieri të çoroditur, më ke thënë se "kam edhe unë do halle", "sa të kaloj edhe këto halle". Mirëpo, me çka shoh unë, "hallet" e tua nuk mbarojnë kurrë, ty gjithmonë të dalin konflikte dhe kundërshtarë politikë, ekonomikë dhe personalë dhe gjithnjë e më tepër po e përdor gazetën për të luftuar ata apo thjesht për të shfryrë pasionet ndaj tyre në dëm të ekuilibrit të gazetës, shpesh edhe në dëm të së vërtetës, të së drejtës dhe etikës gazetareske. Rasti më i fundit është sulmi që ti ke iniciuar në gazetë kundër njërit nga intelektualët më të shquar shqiptarë, Ardian Klosi, i emëruar së fundi drejtor i përgjithshëm i RTSH. Gazeta ka dy ditë që është hedhur në një sulm plot shpifje, përçudnime faktesh, fyerje ndaj një intelektuali të ndershëm, dhe merr në mbrojtje një drejtor të paaftë, që për më tepër është edhe falsifikator dokumentash, për të mos thënë hajdut. Jo vetëm kaq, por në numrin e sotëm, 12 shtator 1998, gazeta është qorruar fare nga pasioni antiKlosi. Ajo ka harruar se çfarë hallesh dhe problemesh të mëdha ka Shqipëria dhe merret, që nga faqja e parë e deri në faqen e fundit, me Ardian Klosin. Sikurse jam informuar, e gjithë kjo fushatë është bërë nën drejtimin tënd personal.
Shqisa ime morale si kryetar i bordit, e fyer edhe herë të tjera (mos harro se vetëm para disa ditësh, në kundërshtim me statutin, emërove kryeredaktorin e ri pa e përfillur fare bordin) më ka dhënë sinjalin se nuk duron dot më.
* * *
Desha të të shpreh edhe diçka tjetër: Me një dëshpërim të thellë, vë re se gazetarët e "Kohës", shumica të rinj, megjithëse nuk janë dakort me ndërhyrjet e tua, nuk kanë kurajon të të thonë "jo" apo të largohen prej andej. Shkaku, kuptohet, është fakti që puna që bëjnë te "Koha" u mban frymën gjallë atyre, apo ndoshta edhe familjes së tyre. Nuk di, a ke menduar ndonjëherë, nëse ke pretendimin ta quash veten një nga themeluesit e shtypit të pavarur shqiptar, se sa ndikon mënyra se si vepron ti me ta për deformimin e personalitetit të tyre moral dhe profesional? Si mund të presësh që ata të bëhen nesër gazetarë me personalitet fjala e të cilëve, si rrjedhojë edhe e gazetës, të ketë peshë? 
Për të mos u zgjatur: nga sa thashë besoj se e kam bërë të qartë se kam arritur përfundimisht në mendimin se unë, si anëtar dhe kryetar i bordit të "Koha Jonë", nuk mund të mbaj përgjegjësinë e fytyrës që ka gazeta sot dhe se ndihem i pafuqishëm për ta ndërruar këtë fytyrë. Prandaj njoftoj dorëheqjen time nga bordi i kompanisë "Koha Jonë". 
Këto argumenta që shtjellova në këtë letër nuk dua t'i bëj publike, meqënëse me "Kohën" dhe personalisht me ty, më lidhin edhe shumë e shumë kujtime pozitive. Jam i kënaqur që dorëheqja ime të vihet në dukje, edhe vetëm nëpërmjet heqjes së emrit në faqen e fundit të gazetës. Dëshiroj që kjo të bëhet të nesërmen ose të pasnesërmen e ditës kur do të marrësh në dorë këtë letër. Përndryshe do të detyrohem që dorëheqjen dhe këto argumenta t'i bëj publike në ndonjë gazetë tjetër.
Shpreh urimin që "Koha" të fitojë reputacionin dhe kredibilitetin që ka patur, për çka mbetem i gatshëm të jap kontributin tim, si në kohën kur nuk kam qenë anëtar i bordit.

Fatos Lubonja
12 shtator 1998"

Besoj se nuk është nevoja të zgjatem më i dashur Aleksandër. Po e mbyll duke të kujtuar ty, Ardian Klosit, dhe tërë atyre gazetarëve që, duke vënë interesa meskine përpara të vërtetës, sot godasin kolegët për të mbrojtur pushtetarët e korruptuar se ajo, e vërteta, herët ose vonë ngrihet mbi gënjeshtrën ashtu si vaji mbi ujë, e se ai që quhet bonsens i njerëzve të thjeshtë, di ta lexojë realitetin shqiptar edhe përtej rreshtave të editorialëve tuaj të lyer me korrupsion. Tirazhi mjeran aktual i "Kohës", gazetës që me shkrimet tona dikur e çuam në kulmet e gazetarisë shqiptare, është prova më e mirë e kësaj.
Duke të kujtuar thënien e Shekspirit se e vërteta bën të skuqet edhe djalli, por që në Shqipëri nuk skuqkërka më kërkënd, e duke shprehur edhe një herë urimin, kësaj here të pashpresë, që "Koha Jonë" të fitojë reputacionin dhe kredibilitetin që ka patur,
Fatos Lubonja

----------


## Brari

"Na duhen më shumë Fatos-a" 
Xhemal Mato, gazetar 

Me Fatosin apo me Edin ? Me asnjërin - mendojnë shumë veta në Tiranë dhe shohin punën e tyre. Por një qytetar që jeton në këtë shoqëri nuk duhet të jetë jashtë këtij debati. Jo se është mjaft i ashpër dhe interesant, se ka fjalë të ndyra dhe ofendime të rënda etj, por sepse janë dy njerëz që përfaqësojnë dy grupe tipike të shoqërisë së sotme. Edi Rama që ka hyrë në grupin e pushtetarëve, ambicios, karrierist, pragmatist, të armatosur me pushtet të plotë, të cilin e përdorin si një makinë personale për ëe ingranuar kë të duan, dhe për të prodhuar të ardhura për vete. Fatos Lubonja qëndron me këmbëngulje në anën e një grupi shumë të vogël të shoqërisë, njerëz pa ambicie për karrierë, pa pushtet qeveritar, pra pa lidhje interesash fitimi, të lirë dhe për rrjedhojë të guximshëm. Të dy argumentojnë. Argumentat e Ramës përshkohen nga fjalët "shumëkatëshe","zhvillim","fitim" dhe shoqërohen me "llafazan","e-mail i zi","brekë", "Bir kurve","" ; argumentat e Lubonjës përmbajnë fjalët "mashtrim","korrupsion","shkelje ligji" dhe pasohen nga "psikopat", "i sëmurë". Nga këto grupe fjalësh është vështirë të vërtetosh se kush ka të drejtë, por nga nuhatja kuptohet lehtë se kush bie erë të keqe, nga mënyra e të folurit, gjestet, nervozimi shihet se poshtë cilës kësule qëndron miza, nga kori i zhurmshëm mbështetës, mbrapa secilit debatues dallohet se çfare muzike luhet. Të gjitha këto shqisa funksionojnë në publik dhe prandaj debati e ka arritur qëllimin: Fatosi mund të jetë "urbanist popullor", mund të humbasë dhe qetësinë, mund të bëhet dhe "zevzek"e "llafazan" e plot gjëra të tjera, por argumentat e tij nuk bien erë. Nga ana tjetër, Fatos Lubonja është i vetëm, ose me shumë pak pasues. Këtu nuk është fjala thjesht për urbanistikën e Tiranës. Le të imagjinojmë se çdo të ndodhte në qoftë se nuk do të ekzistonin fare Fatos Lubonja-t (larg qoftë). Do të kishim vetëm qytetarë indiferentë, punonjës të frikësuar, dhe njerëz të blerë dhe të korruptuar. Në këtë sistem shoqëror shqiptar, Edi Rama-t do të realizonin kapriciot e tyre me Tiranën apo me Shqipërinë pa asnjë pengesë. Disa prej këtyre "veprave" të tyre mund të zgjidhnin probleme të vështira për kohën. Dhe disa thonë "ju lumtë" ,"kështu e do shqiptari , me diktaturë". Por kjo është një lloj diktature, në një tokë krejt të huaj tashmë. Diktaturë e Demokracisë. Ne e dimë që diktaturat i zgjidhnin shumë shpejt disa probleme.Dilte Mehmet Shehu në Pazarin e ri, dy ditë para vitit të ri dhe bërtiste: "Përse s'ka mollë për popullin" dhe të nesërmen Pazari i ri mbushej me mollë. Por këta lidera , dihet se krijojnë shumë lehtë dhe probleme, të cilat ose nuk i tregohen publikut ose e mashtrojnë atë duke ua shitur ato si progres. Kështu ndodh me shumë kryetarë të bashkive, me shumë ministra dhe me kryeministra, që shpesh trumbetojnë veprat e mëdha duke mbuluar dëmet e mëdha, të cilat mund të kushtojnë më shumë. Ky lloj sistemi kapitalist shqiptar ka prodhuar shumë Edi Rama në pushtet, dhe shumë pak Fatos Lubonja në shoqërinë civile; se këto lloj qeverish shqiptare i transformojnë njerëzit e tyre, i luanëzojnë dhe kjo është një fatkeqësi për ata vetë dhe për tërë shoqërinë. Gabimi i tyre është që nuk dinë ose nuk mund të tërhiqen, që nuk mund të kthehen më në "Sokrat të vuajtur" dhe gradualisht përfundojnë në "derr i kënaqur". Shteti tek ne është si një serë që në vend të prodhojë lidera, prodhon monstra. Dhe ky problem nuk zgjidhet duke u marrë me monstrat, por duke ndryshuar parametrat e mjedisit ku ata rriten. Nga ana tjetër klima jonë qeveritare dhe ajo shoqërore po atrofizon shoqërinë civile. Ka me qindra shoqata, por ato ose janë virtuale ,ose jane të futura në pastrim parash apo biznes ,ose dremisin dimrin e madh. Nga ana tjetër, ato janë komprometuar nga qeveritarët. Ka shumë qeveritarë, ministra, deputetë që kanë shoqatat e tyre "joqeveritare". (s'e di nëse ka ndonjë shoqatë joqeveritare dhe presidenti). Kështu këta qeveritarë paradite bëjnë politikën qeveritare në zyrat e shtetit ,ndërsa mbasdite oponencën kundër vetes në OJQ. Ky dyjëzim ka komprometuar etikën e OJQ-ve. Fatos Lubonja është një produkt model i shoqërisë shqiptare ,por një produkt mjaft special që është latuar nga 17 vjet burg, pra që ka një kosto të lartë. Natyrisht që ai s'është i vetëm, por ata numërohen me gishta. Na duhen shumë më tepër Fatos-a për të shëruar dhe njerëzuar mostrat që pjell shoqëria e sotme 



"A do të kemi një Edi tjetër?" 

Fatos Çoçoli, ekonomist

Për kryeqytetin tonë, Tiranën, koha ka marrë dy përmasa. Epoka përpara Edi Ramës, dhe epoka gjatë Edi Ramës. Në 45 vjet (1945-1989) regjimi monist ndërtoi shumë pallate katër, pesë e gjashtëkatëshe në Tiranë. I dha mundësi qytetit të shtohej gradualisht nga 35 mijë banorë në vitin 1945, në 200 mijë në vitin 1989. Ndërkohë aktiviteti privat i ndërtimit të shtëpive ishte i pakët në 20 vitet e para moniste (1945-1965) dhe pothuaj inekzistent në 25 vitet e tjera. Praktikisht vetëm shteti u morr me ndërtime shtëpish. Këto ndërtesa banimi, me përjashtime të rralla, ishin krejtësisht të varfëra në stil arkitekturor, të ngritura ose me kontribut vullnetar, ose nga reparte të ushtrisë. Dallonin për ambiente të ngushta banimi, me dhoma e kuzhina të ngushta si kuti shkrepëse. Shumica u ndërtuan me mendësinë e regjimit të kursimit të materialeve, dhe konsiderohej gati një herezi të kompozoje si arkitekt detaje zbukurimi në fasadat e tyre të jashtme. Ky trashëgim i zymtë ndërtesash kaloi një periudhe rrënimi të mëtejshëm gjatë viteve 1989-1999. Po gjatë këtyre viteve u rëndua rrjeti i rrugëve dhe megjithë mballomat e herëpashershme të shtrimit të serës për mbulime gropash, nuk u realizua asnjë zgjerim e lehtësim trafiku në arteriet e Tiranës. Në vitin 2000, zgjedhja në pozicionin e kryetarit të bashkisë së kryeqytetit të një ish-anarkisti dhe shpesh herë edhe nihilisti, solli ndryshime të prekshme në fytyrën e Tiranës. Tërheqja e plehrave të kryeqytetit u disiplinua. U ripanë autobotet për larjen e rrugëve. Qendrës së qytetit, Parkut, mushkërisë qendrore të qytetit iu rikthye gjelbërimi, ndonëse me një pjesë të drurëve të dikurshëm të prerë e shkulur nga vandalizmi 10 -vjeçar i kioskave dhe i betonit. Sikur asgjë tjetër të mos kishte ndërmarrë, bashkiaku më i gjatë i Shqipërisë, do të hynte forcërisht në historinë e vendit me veprën e pastrimit të Parkut Rinia në kryeqytet. Disa rrugë kryesore nisën të zgjeroheshin, u pastruan kanalet e kullimit të ujërave të shiut në shumicën e rrugëve, në ato rrugë që nuk i kishin u gërmuan dhe u vunë në funksionim. Rrugët që kishin humbur shumë pemë e trotuare anash tyre nisën t'i rifitonin ato, madje me pemë edhe më të bukura e dekorative se të dikurshmet, ose me trotuare komode e moderne. Mbretëria e kioskave pësoi një tjetër goditje fatale me heqjen graduale të tyre anash përroit të Lanës në qendrën e kryeqytetit, si dhe anash disa rrugëve të tjera kryesore. Një punë e dyfishtë. Një herë shkatërroheshin kioskat e ndërtesat dy-tre e katërkateshe pa leje, nën presionin e pronarëve të tyre, pastaj punohej për heqjen e mbeturinave kolosale të krijuara nga shkatërrimi. Pallatet mjerane të kohës së Dullës nisën të lyheshin në fasadat e tyre me ngjyra të ndezura, që dikujt me të drejtë i kujtuan ato të kafazeve të kanarinave. Kjo dukej e pazakontë për sytë tanë të mësuar me grinë e rëndë të mëparshme të pallateve, dhe me muret me suva të rënë apo të pasuvatuara fare. Ngjyrat e reja sfiduese të fasadave, pjellë kompozimesh piktorësh të rinj të talentuar, i sollën gjallëri qytetit, duke i pikturuar një buzëqeshje rinore. Këto ngjyra ngjanin me ato të shtëpive të Rejkjavikut në Groenlandë. Banorët atje i lyejnë qëllimisht të ndezura, për të kompensuar zymtësine e motit polar dhe mungesën e diellit. Tek ne këto ngjyra po kompensojnë me sukses zymtësinë e trashëgimisë së motit komunist, që mbretëroi për gati një gjysmë shekulli. Sot njerëzit dalin në mbrëmjet e mrekullueshme të kryeqytetit tonë dhe shijojnë shëtitjen buzë përroit të Lanës në qendër. Ky është pastruar dhe i janë rikthyer anash pemë, në pritje të gjelbërimit që nuk do të vonojë. Dritat poshtë urave kryesore mbi Lanë janë një e papritur e këndshme për qytetarët. Qytetarët thonë "bravo", një vlerësim i dalë nga zemra, që konturon vlerësimin bazë të epokës që po jeton sot kryeqyteti ynë. Sa për fjalnajën për konflikte interesash e abuzime gjithfarësh, populli ynë e ka një fjalë të urtë:"Nuk çalon gomari nga veshët". Nuk ka mundësi që energji të tilla të dalin nga një strofull shpirti të korruptuar e dëshirues për fitime personale. Por sido që të jetë, ta lëmë të punojë e të na shërbejë, me shpresë se ndoshta do të dalë një Ramë i dytë.
---------------------------


Koment ..
  Ne Debatin per Kryebashkiakun ka nji mobilizim total te Gazetave.  Sapo cfaqet nji kritike  anti- RAME   me vrap pergjigjen Pro RAMAT. 
PO  kioskaxhiu i PD-se sot bodigard i Pollos,  Sali Kelmendi pse nuk prononcohet? 
PO  futbollisti  I Pd-se, zullapi i Bashkise ,servili i  xhuxhit Fino , Arben   Brojka  pse nuk flet?

----------


## Brari

......po kthehet ne miniere petrodollaresh per  Mafien Socialiste. 

gaz.shqip.
-------------------

Të rinjtë peticion në Kuvend. Dje, dita ndërkombëtare e Mjedisit 

Narta, 19 mijë firma kundër shkatërrimit 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

et.ko 

TIRANE

Të rinjtë kundër shkatërrimit ekologjik të Nartës. Peticioni "Po Nartës, Jo Naftës" mban 19 mijë firma, të mbledhura në Tiranë, Vlorë dhe Korçë. 

Dje, në ditën botërore të Mjedisit, Këshilli Rinor Shqiptar ka protestuar ndaj lejes së dhënë firmës "Nafta Plin" për shpimin e një prej perlave të vendit tonë, lagunën e Nartës. Peticioni i të rinjve shqiptarë do të trokasë deri në Kuvend. Ai do t'i dorëzohet komisionit të Shëndetësisë dhe Ambientit në Parlament. "Narta nuk është një histori që Ministria mund të bëjë sikur nuk ekziston më", thuhet në deklaratën e Këshillit Rinor Shqiptar. Ata kanë kërkuar edhe verifikimin e lejes së miratuar nga Ministria e Mjedisit, nëse ka shkelje ligjore kundrejt Konventave Ndërkombëtare të miratuara nga Shqipëria. 

"Jepini tokës një shans" 
Nën këtë moto, Kombet e Bashkuara kërkojnë të tërheqin vëmendjen e mbarë botës për të kthyer sytë nga mjedisi. Duke marrë shkak nga dita ndërkombëtare e Mjedisit, ministria ka nisur një sërë aktivitetesh që do të ndjekin njëri-tjetrin për ruajtjen e ambientit. Janë parashikuar edhe fonde nga kjo ministri për pastrimin e plazheve dhe të ambienteve të tjera publike. Nuk do të mungojnë edhe postera e spote të ndryshme për një fushatë të gjerë ndërgjegjësimi në të gjithë Shqipërinë. Ministri i Mjedisit së bashku me zv/ambasadorin e Kombeve të Bashkuara, kanë marrë pjesë në disa aktivitete sensibilizuese zhvilluar me të rinjtë, dje, në ditën ndërkombëtare të Mjedisit. Pesë qershori, është vendosur të jetë një ditë për ndërgjegjësimin mbarëbotëror për problemet e ambientit, në vitin '72 nga Kombet e Bashkuara. Po dje, në ditën botërore të Mjedisit ka nisur një simpozium i fokusuar mbi detin Adriatik në Parkun Kombëtar të Butrintit. Simpoziumi i Adriatikut i organizuar nën kujdesin e shenjtërisë së tij, Patriarkut Igumenik Bartolome të Kishës Ortodokse, do të udhëtojë përreth Adriatikut, duke vizituar pesë shtete ndërmjet datave 5 dhe 10 qershor.

----------


## Brari

Anila Basha raporton..
---------------------------------
Bregdeti i Jonit, vende dhe histori
Anila Basha/ Nje pjese e vogel e kujtimeve luftarake amerikane ne Vietnam, kane mberritur ne brigjet e Adriatikut dhe Jonit. Shume pak vete mund te kene dijeni se pese anije amerikane qe kane qene ne Vietnam ne kohen e luftes, tashme jane ne Shqiperi, pjese e nje donacioni amerikan per Floten Detare Shqiptare. Dy prej tyre ankorohen ne portin detar te Durresit, ndersa tre te tjera, jane te vendosura dhe jane ne sherbim te marines se Vlores.

Anijet nuk jane edhe aq praktike, per udhetim, (sepse jane luftarake), pavaresisht se sipas drejtuesve te saj, shume te rezistueshme. Te nevojshme per te patrulluar ne cdo moment ne ujrat tona, qe prej vitit 1996, keto anije jane vene ne funksion te bregdetit shqiptar. Ne fakt, i kane te gjitha gjurmet e luftes, duke filluar qe nga mitralozi kryesor qe sipas marinesve shqiptare eshte i llojit 12.7 mm. Ndersa po ashtu, mbi kuverten e anijes shquhen ne menyre te dukshme edhe vendet e tjera ku kane qene vendosur mitralozet e tjere, shtate te tille, por qe kur kane ardhur ne Shqiperi nuk kane qene. "I kane hequr perpara se te vinin ne Shqiperi, sepse edhe pse funksioni i tyre ka qene luftarak ne Vietnam, nuk ruajne te njejtin funksion ne ujrat tona", sqaron me shume kujdes kryemotorristi i anijes amerikane, marins i Flotes Detare te distriktit te Pashalimanit, Besnik Berdo. Kur pyesim me kuriozitet se pse eshte lene vetem njeri kryemotorristi Berdo thote se nje nga funksionet e patrullimit, eshte edhe ajo e ndaljes se gomoneve. "Dhe nese ne ndonje rast, ne bejme thirrje per te ndaluar ndonje skaf dhe ata reagojne ne menyre agresive, atehere si do te reagojme ne?!", ben Besniku nje pyetje retorike, e cila ne fakt nuk kerkon as pergjigje. Por per te folur per anijen, sipas tij, ajo i ka rezistuar shume edhe dallgeve te forta dhe te larta te Jonit. "Thoni shyqyr qe koha eshte e mire dhe deti eshte i qete dhe nuk ka dallge, sepse nese do te ndodhte ndryshe, nuk e dime se c'do te kishte ndodhur me ju gazetaret", thone marinaret shqiptare duke buzeqeshur. Dhe me pas te shtyre nga kurioziteti dhe nga pyetjet, ata tregojne se ne kohe te keqe, kjo anije i perballon shume mire dallget e medha. Mund te futet ne dallge dhe te dale serish mbi to, duke krijuar shume veshtiresi, por jo rrezik. Ne fakt, duke kaluar anes Karaburunit, koha perkeqesohet pak, fillon shiu dhe po ashtu nje ndjenje frike dhe kurioziteti njekohesisht se mos "prishet" dhe deti, por asgje nuk ndodhi. Kryemotoristi i saj tregon se edhe ne det me 6-7 balle, jane shpetuar jete njerezish, sic kujton ai rastin e babait me te birin te cilet ishin per ne Korfuz dhe ne ate det shume te keq, per pak sa nuk jane mbytur. Apo tregon rastin e nje gruaje, e cila ishte duke lindur ne traget ku mund te humbte jeten e vet dhe te femijes dhe shpetoi nga kjo anije. Apo sa e sa njerez qe shume here jane hedhur apo kane rene nga skafet, ne kerkim te largimit nga Shqiperia, te cilet jane hpetuar me kete anije.

Ne kohen qe anija ecen me nje shpejtesi jo shume te madhe, 11 milje ne ore, kryemotorristi sqaron se shpejtesia e saj mund te jete me e madhe, por ishim duke levizur me dy motorre, sepse njeri prej tyre ishte i prishur. Prej kohesh anija e pare ne gjendje shume me te mire pune, prej tre motorresh, kishte mberritur ne portin e Vlores. 

Nga Jala ne Vlore, vija bregdetare eshte 46 milje dhe me anije behet per disa ore. Ne te vertete, me shume se sa mund te udhetosh me makine. Kjo ishte edhe arsyeja qe ndonje prej ministrave, duke pasur parasysh kohen e gjate te udhetimit me anije, u kthye nga rruga. Ne fakt, me njeren prej ketyre anijeve, kryeministri Pandeli Majko, i shoqeruar nga nje pjese e mire e ministrave te kabinetit te tij kane shetitur per rreth kater ore me rradhe brigjet e Jonit, nga Jala e deri ne Vlore. Me ftese te Ministrit te Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit, ne hapje te ketij sezoni turistik, pavaresisht se kushtet atmosferike nuk po e lejojne nje gje te tille, disa nga ministrat e kabinetit, nisen nje tur turistik per te pare nga afer bregdetin dhe kushtet e infrastruktures ne zonat turistike. E ndersa ekskorta e gjate e makinave qeveritare u ndal ne Jale, anijet ishin ankoruar. Por ne Jale, nuk ekziston nje Port dhe ne fakt, legjislacionit shqiptar i mungon nje ligj per jahtet, i cili eshte duke u pergatitur. Pavaresisht nga kjo, udhetimi me anije pergjate vijes bregdetare eshte nje tjeter nga mrekullite qe te ofron bregdeti shqiptar. 

Besniku, kryemotorristi i anijes 216, eshte nje mesoburre. Si njohes i mire i bregdetit te Jonit, jo vetem per faktin se gjate gjithe jetes ai ka punuar ne det, por edhe sepse ai eshte vete i ketyre aneve, nga Dukati, gjate gjithe rruges, nga autoporlanti ne gabinen ku qendron edhe kapiteni i anijes, beri ciceronin e tregimit te bredetit per mysafiret qe kishte ne bord. Fillimisht thote se duhet te shijojme udhetimin, sepse rralle qellon qe me nje anije te flotes te mund te behen udhetime ne vijen bregdetare, dhe pothuajse te gjithe te ftuarit kthyen syte nga bredeti shkembor i Jonit. 

Ne fakt, nje nga cudite me te medha te ketij udhetimi disaoresh, kishte te bente me delfinet qe per nje cope rruge shoqerojne anijen ne udhetimin e saj drejt Vlores. Ishin shume delfine, por as vete ekuipazhi i anijes nuk e dinte se sa mund te ishin. Ata ecen paralel me anijen per pak minuta, ne nje distance jo shume larg saj dhe pak me vone mbeten pas. "Ka raste, tregon Besniku,- kur dalim per te patrulluar ne ujrat tona, qe delfinet na shoqerojne ne te dy anet e anijes. Delfinet jane shoket tane te detit". Nen kete kuriozitet, te gjithe shihnin delfinet qe hynin e dilnin ne ujrat e thella te Jonit. Edhe pse nga bregu largesia ishte vetem rreth 30 metra, gjithmone thellesia i kapte te 50-80 metrat. "Jemi duke kaluar ne Rruget e Bardha. Keshtu i thone Qafes se Llogarase dhe te gjithe kthesave te saj. Nga anija, Llogaraja duket me e larte, sesa shquhet ne fakt kur udheton me makine ne kthesat e saj", tregon Besniku. Ndryshe, vendalinjte dhe te paret, ketyre kthesave u thone FAJE, por pa sqaruar ne fakt se pse perdoret nje emer i tille. Qafa e Thelle, ishte vendi tjeter ku futet anija ndersa kalon buze bregut. Ne fakt, shquhej thellesia e saj ku pothuajse dy ane te malit thyheshin me njera tjetren dhe binin drejt e ne Jon. Ajo qe ishte me interesant, eshte se ndalimi tjeter i tregimit te bregdetit ishte Lugu i Qafeleshit. Ndersa kontradita qendronte se emri i tille i ishte vene nje zone qe ishte fare e zhveshur, dhe jo vetem nuk kishte peme, sic mund te ishte ndonje zone tjeter, por nuk kishte as shkurre. "Keshtu i kane thene te paret dhe ky emer ka mbetur deri tani vone", sqaron Besniku por pa dhene me tej hollesi mbi kontraditen mes zones dhe vete emrit qe perdorej per te. Pas ketij Lugu, shfaqet qe nga mrekullite e bregdetit, Gjiu i Graves. Edhe nga sa u vu re, por edhe nga sa tregoi ciceroni i grupit, kuy gji, ishte gjiu me i bukur i gjithe vijes bregdetare. Nga anija shquhej qe ishte i vogel, por me rere dhe sigurisht i papopulluar. E vecanta e tij, vec te tjerash kishte te bente edhe me shkembinjte, qe ishin mermer i prere. Sipas Besnikut, dhe sic kane treguar edhe me perpara banoret, kjo zone ka qene gjithmone keshtu, edhe shume shekuj perpara. 

Kurioziteti mbetet gjithmone edhe tek vende qe i kemi degjuar, ashtu sikurse ishte edhe Manastiri shume i vjeter, teper i degjuar per kete zone. Ciceroni i gazetareve tregon se ai eshte restauruar nje here, per shkak te vjetersise dhe bukurise se tij, por eshte prishur serish. Me pas anija kalon buze brigjeve te gjireve te Pirgut, te cilat edhe pse ishin te vogla, kishte disa te tilla. 

Nje tjeter kuriozitet i dukshem i bregut te Jonit ne ate zone, ishte shpella e Dugdhimes. "Hyrja e saj shquhet qarte. Edhe ju mund ta shihni. Por kjo vazhdon te mbetet nje shpelle shume misterioze. Sepse asaj i njihet vetem hyrja dhe nuk dihet se ku perfundon. Kane ardhur shume arkeologe vendas dhe te huaj ta eksplorojne, por asnjehere nuk i kane shkuar ne fund", tregon Besniku. E ndersa anija largohet gjate kohes se tregimit, shpella zhduket me misterin e saj te vjeter te moseksplorimit. Por nuk ka shume kohe qe te mbetemi ne diskutimet se pse ka mbetur e pazbuluar ndonjehere kjo shpelle, sepse menjehere pas saj shquhet nje tjeter vend, Qafa e Bristanit. Besniku tregon se dikur, ky gji ka qene ushtarak dhe i pamundur per t'u pare nga njerezit, ndersa sot, nje pjese e madhe e tyre kane kuriozitet ta shohin. Dhe menjehere pas saj, jo shume larg, duket gryka e madhe e Shpelles se Haxhi Alise. Kjo eshte shpella me e eskploruar nga arkeologet vendas dhe te huaj. Sipas historise qe tregohet dhe misterit te shpelles, Haxhi Aliu ka qene pirat ne kohen e tij dhe ne ate shpelle strehohej, ku gjithashtu la edhe emrin. Pasi ndalojme per disa minuta ne hyrje te saj duke pare madheshtine e saj, ciceroni nuk le pa treguar edhe Gryken e Dafines, e cila e ka marre emrin per shkak te dafinave te shumta qe gjenden ne te. Ndersa me pas shfaqet Karaburuni, qe ne anen e tij nga deti, nuk ka asnje shkurre. Nuk shquhet asgje pervec disa bukereve qe jane ndertuar qe ne kohen e Hoxhes. Ndersa nga ana tjeter qe shikon Vloren, shquhen tek- tuk bageti. Besniku tregon se kataburuni perdoret vetem per kullota. Ndersa perballe tij, sigurisht qe shquhet dukshem ishulli i Sazanit. "Dikur u fol se do ta kthenin ne vend turistik, por nuk u mor vesh se cpo ndodh", tregon Besniku. 

-----------------------------------

bukur  bukur..

----------


## Brari

Ne plazhin e Durresit ose turizmi i llojit 'nderto per te prishur" 

Albert Latifi 
Universiteti i Ohajo , SHBA 

Qe prej 4 vjetesh nuk kisha ardhur ne Shqiperi per shkak se ndjek studimet per Menaxhim dhe Planifikim Urban prane Universitetit te Ohajos ne SHBA. Me kete rast vendosa qe te dielen se bashku me familjaret e mi te kalonim nje dite ne plazhin e Durresit. Makina ne mengjes pershkoi rruget e Tiranes dhe ishte me te vertet nje kenaqesi te vereje se Tirana po ndryshon cdo dite fale punes se nje kryebashkiaku energjik dhe me ide si zoti Rama . Me ngeli ne mendje vecanerisht sistemimi i asaj pjese pergjate Lumit te Lanes , i cili dikur sundohej nga ndertimet e shemtuara dhe kioskat e shumta.Me pas ne po ecnim drejt autostrades se re qe lidhte Tiranen me Durresin dhe me te vertete po provoja kenaqesine e nje rruge te standarteve bashkekohore.Eshte nje fat qe rralle e ndesh ne vende te tjera qe kryeqyteti te kete jo me shume se 20 minuta larg bregdetin dhe plazhin . Pergjate rruges me bene pershtypje dy gjera , E para qe autostrada megjithese kishte zgjatur 6 vjet per tu ndertuar nuk ishte pajisur me ndricues pergjate gjithe gjatesise se saj gje qe binte sidomos ne sy kur ne u kthyem ne oret e vona nga Durresi. E dyta ishte pejsazhi perreth saj qe po ndryshonte me shpejtesi . Nje zone e re industriale po linde pergjate saj , por njekohesisht edhe nje pejsazh kakofonik ndertimesh shtepish te fshatrave perreth . E di qe mbase eshte e tepert te pretendosh per ndertime harmonike individuale ne fshat sipas nje modeli te percaktuar dhe ne pershatatje me ambientin , kur vete qytetet po i pushton kaosi urbanistik .Por te mendosh qe ecen neper nje rruge qe te con drejt bregdetit , pra drejt nje vendi ku do te pushosh , cdo gje duhet te jete ne perputhje me terrenin e gjelberuar qe mbisundon ne keto zona por qe ne realitet ne cdo hap shprishej nga cati vertikale ,rrethore , drejtkendshe , shtepi nga 2 - 6 kate e keshtu me radhe .E gjithe kjo katrahure rurale mes te tjerash kishte cuar edhe ne zenien e siperfaqes se tokes se punueshme , e cila ne Shqiperi sic dihet ka nje perqindje te vogel me fryme. Do te ishte dicka me te vertete interesante dhe shume terheqese per te huajt qe Ministria e Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizimit ne bashkepunim me komunen perkatese dhe Institutin e Monumenteve te Kultures apo te Kultures Popullore te identifikonin nje tip karakteristik banese qe i perket asaj zone dhe ne baze te saj te orietoheshin te gjithe ndertimet ( pasi fshataret pa pritur te "zhvillohet sistemi bankar shqiptar" po ndertonin dhe c'eshte e verteta jo pak kishin shpenzuar) duke krijuar keshtu kushtet per zhvillimin e nje Agro - Turizmi ( dhe jo shume karg nesh jane modele te suksesshme te ketij aktiviteti ne Itali , Greqi apo Slloveni) qe favorizohet shume ne ate zone, per shkak te klimes se mire , prodhime bujqesore natyrore ose bio sic thuhet sot dhe afersise qe ka me detin. Ne te vertete kjo pamje do te rendohej me tej kur ne po i afroheshim qytetit te Durresit , dhe ne zonen e ish-kenetes , shume afer ketij qyteti bregdetar " me perspektive te madhe ne turizem"( sipas kenges qeveritare qe kendohet prej 10 vjetesh ) shtrihej nje geto e vertete me ndertesa 1- 2 kateshe te vendosuar ne nje menyre aq te crregullt sa te kujtonin nje pikture futuriste.Sic me treguan , njerzit qe banonin aty ishin kryesisht te ardhur nga zonat veriore qe per ti shpetuar mizerjes se atjeshme "kishin kthyer syte nga deti". Megjithate gjendja e atyre shtepive dhe njerezve qe banonin aty te sillte nder mend ate vargun i Nolit " anes detit i palare/anes drites i papare ". Makina vazhdoi me tej dhe disi u gezova kur njerezit qe me shoqeronin me treguan mbikalimin e Dajlanit i cili mendohej se do te ishte me i madhi ne Ballkan dhe qe do te lidhte Portin e Durresit , me autostraden dhe rruge te tjera.Kjo ndjenje nuk vazhdoi gjate kur makina u fut ne zonen e plazhit apo sic i thonin dikur " Teuta". Pamje ishte me te vertete rrenqethese . E tere siperfaqja ranore e plazhit ishte zene nga ndertime shumekateshe betoni , hotele restorante duke zene te gjithe pamjen e detit dhe nje pjese te mire te brezit te reres ne plazh. Tek - tuk dukej ndonje mur i rrezuar nga fadromat e policise ndertimore por qe kishte mbetur ashtu pergjysem si per te treguar se shteti ishte dorezuar perfundimisht perpara kesaj "rrumpalle te tipit nderto per te shkaterruar".Kjo barbari vazhdonte pergjate gjithe rruges dhe ndertimet shumemilioneshe perziheshin me ish -kabinat e rregjuara te Apolonise , Hekurudhes tashme te zena forcerisht nga banore te ardhur nga rrethe te tjera dhe ish- burgosur politike duke krijuar nje kontrast kaotik , i denje per bazifondet e Maniles apo te San Paolos. Kjo situate ishte pergjate gjithe rruges , dhe cudia me e madhe ishte se ne te dyja anet e saj qe te conte per ne plazh ngriheshin jo thjesht vila e restorante , hotele por deri dhe pallate 7- 10 kateshe .Fillova te ndjej nje trishtim me te vertete te madh per kete masaker urbanistike dhe " turistike" qe ishte bere plazhit te Durresit, dikur aq i paster dhe i gjelber. Kjo ndjenje me shoqeroi edhe ne vazhdim teksa makina po drejtohesh nga zona e Plepave , ku i vetmi pejsazh i ruajtur me kujdes ishin vilat qeveritare dhe ambienti i Shtepise se Pushimit te Rendit Publik. Ndersa zona rreth Mbikalimit te Plepave , ishte mbytur nga te tjera ndertime te paligjshme , si lokale , dyqane duke i dhene pamjen e nje pazari te crregullt oriental.Madje dy prej tyre qendronin gjysme te prishura ne te dy anet e portes kryesore te Shtepise se Pushimit te Rendit Publik , duke qene deshmi e rrumpallahnes qe shtetit gati i kishte hyre ne shtepine e vet. Ne rrugen drejt Shkembit te Kavajes dhe plazhit te Golemit fillonte nje seri tjeter ndertimesh brenda zones se plazhit . Ne to binte sy vec milionave te harxhuara me bollek ( ne kushtet kur sistemi bankar ketu nuk para jep kredi, parate nuk ishte e veshtire te mendoje se prej nga vinin) edhe crregullsia e tyre dhe demi qe ishin shkaktuar tere zones me prerjen e pishave te larta ne vende te caktuara . Pjesa me e madhe e ndertimeve aty dilte mbi brezin e gjelber te pishave dhe larmia e formave dhe stilit te tyre nga me te cuditshmit e nga me ekstravagantet i jepnin nje pamje te shemtuar tere zones perreth . Ky pejsazh vazhdonte deri ne Golem dhe ritmi i shfrenuar i ketyre ndertimeve ne tere kete zone vazhdonte me nje intensitet marramendes si per te njejtesuar shijen e shkaterrimit te bregdetit te Durresit e Golemit ne tere gjatesine e tij.Fillova te mendoj se ku shkarkoheshin kanalizimet e tere ketyre ndertimeve kaq afer bregut te detit dhe per nje cast nje drithme ma pushtoi trupin , kur solla ne mend se ato te gjithe derdheshin ne det. Gjithesi u vendosem ne nje nga plazhet aty afer te cilat ishin parcelizuar dhe emertuar ne baze te lokaleve si Benilva, Teledo, Paradise etj . Ishte e tera nje infrastrukture kaotike ku pronaret e ketyre lokaleve as qe u kishte shkuar nder mend te kujdeshin per parkingje , vende per te hedhur mbeturinat ,kendesportive apo kende lojerash per femije si dhe elemente te tjere aq te nevojshem per nje resort turistik, por kishin ngritur ca male betoni te lyer me lloj - lloj ngjyrash pa pike shije Me pushtoi habia kur mesova se plazhi ishte privat dhe duhej paguar , por nuk arrita te kuptoj se ishin bere pronare te siperfaqes se reres ata persona. Njeri nga te afermit e mi qe kishte punuar ne Durres nga viti 1993 - 1995 me tregoi nje histori qe me la pa mend dhe me tronditi njekohesisht .Ne vitin 1994 Bashkia e Durresit dhe Shoqata " Durresi" ne bashkepunim me Komisionin e Kthimit te Pronave kishin organizuar ne Pallatin e Sportit te qytetit te Durresit nje "takim konsensual" ne te cilin kishin vendosur per te kompensuar pronaret e vjeter te Durresit me toka ne bregdet .Kjo sipa tyre edhe per nje arsye se te ardhurit nga rrethe te tjera qe po vendoseshin ne Durres mund tja vinin syrin edhe Plazhit .Keshtu ne baze te nje shorti publik secili prej ketyre ish- pronareve kishte marre siperfaqe te caktuara toke ne te gjithe vijen e plazhit , i kishin legalizuar ne bashkine e ere te demokracise dhe o burra betono-turizmit . Cmenduri te tilla dhe zgjidhje te tilla " alla shqiptare" nuk jane te pakta per sojin tone por te shakterrosh te ardhmen tende ne kete menyre eshte me te vertete paradoksale dhe kriminale . Kur isha ne USA , ne website-in e Bankes Boterore lexova se sipas nje studimi te Bankes Boterore ne Shqiperi , gjate vitit te kaluar shqiptaret e Shqiperise kishin shpenzuar nepermjet agjencive turistike rreth 270 milion dollare per te kaluar pushimet ne vendet fqinje.Nje shifer kjo qe duhet te beje te mendohen gjate politikeberesit tane ashtu si per milionat qe shkojne ne Greqi e Itali , Maqedoni per speca e domate .Ndersa Kryeministri dhe Ministri jone i nderuar i turizmit ben llogari te fitoje 100 milion dollare ne vit nga 500 000 kosovare qe do te vine sipas tij te bejne turizem ne Shqiperi. Nuk kam asgje me vellezerit tane nga Kosova .Por sic thuhet " Vllai tek vllai nuk ve re " . Me kete dua te them pa paragjykuar askend se ne rast se shteti yne dhe Ministria e Turizmit do te mburren me statistikat e "turisteve" nga Kosova duhet ta dine se ata nuk i kushtojne shume rendesi sesi e gjeten plazhin por boll qe vine e vizitojne Shqiperine pa patur ndonje mur ne mes .Pra eshte ne njefare menyre eshte nje "turizem patriotik ".Bukur deri ketu . Por kam pershtypjen se kjo gjendje mund te kenaqe ne raportet statistikor udheheqesit tane dhe tja varin cilesise qe kerkon nje turizem per te terhequr turistet nga Anglia, Italia, Cekia, Hungaria , Greqia etj qe nuk vine vetem thjesht per te pare Shqiperine por per te shijuar cilesisht bredgetin shqiptar dhe qe kane xhep me te fryre per te mbushur arken e shtetit shqipatr dhe te individeve . Ndersa mendoja keto prane nesh erdhi nje familje zulmemadhe me disa femije , qe shtrengonin e duar qese e ene me ushqime . Per pak caste reren e pushtoi ngulci i te ngrenit dhe lekurat e domateve e te kastravecit po pushtonin reren .Jo shume larg nesh nje grumbull mbeturinash te fermetuara nga te nxhehtit leshonte nje ere te padurueshme. Ashtu sic isha u cova dhe thashe te shoj te freskohem ne ujin e detit . Teksa iu afrova atij nje ngjyre disi jo e zakonte per nje det me beri tendalem. Nje bori makine me beri te shqyej syte kur veshtrimi me kapi dy kokoroce me zinxhire florori ne qafe , teksa ecnin pergjate bregut mbi nje benz me kabine te hapur dhe kullosnin syte ne vajzat e plazhit. U ktheva ne cader dhe me kapi pushtoi nje deshire te shoja e te shihja se cbehej ne qytetin e Durresit. Kur po i afroheshim hyrjes se qytetit nga zona e plazhit , degradimi dhe kaosi i ndertimeve te shoqeronte vazhdimisht .Stacioni i rregjuar i trenit , dhe fasadat e pluhurosura te pallateve te linin shijen e ndonje qyteti jo bregdetar por sikur sapo kishte kaluar ndonje katastrofe mjedisore .(qe realisht me duket se kishte ndodhur pavarsisht se nuk ishte e tipit Cernobil apo United Carbite) Kisha nje deshire te madhe te shihja se ne cfare gjendje ishte amfiteatri i lashte i ketij qyteti .. Por pamja qe me doli perpar syve ishte e dhimbshme . Pervec harreses dhe mosmirembajtjes , amfiteatri ishte rrethuar nga shtepi private te ndertuara se fundi qe gati po i binin mbi shpine . Durresi me pasurite e tij te madh arkelogjike eshte shume i pershtatshmem edhe per nje turizem kulturor , por ndjeva nje dhimbje te madhe tek shikoja se grykesia e njerezve dhe indiferenca kriminale e shtetit e kthyer ne bashkefajesi po shkaterronte edhe kete mundesi pas plazhit . Miku im qe me shoqetonte me tha se ne te gjithe zonen A dhe B te qytetit te shpallura qe para 90 si zona arkeologjike po beheshin ndertime e jepeshin leje per pallate shumekateshe, kur dihej qe poshte tyre eshte pothuaj i pazbuluar i gjithe Durresi antik. Fjala krim me dukej e vogel per per te pershkruar kete shkaterim te denje per barbaret e mesjetes. Makina mori me pas per nga shetitorja kryesore . Me pelqeu rruga tregtare e rikonstruktuar me fonde e USAID dhe te vete biznesmeneve. Mirpo cdo gje dukej sikur kishte ndaluar aty dhe ne kete qytet dukej se nuk mund te gezoje per nje kohe te gjate pasi shkaterrimi te priste ne cdo hap . Pergjate shetitores tek Monmenti i Rezistences ( apo ish-Vollga e famshme) nje shumesi kioskash per aktivitete te ndryshme ( O ZOT Deri agjenci funerali buze bukurise se detit) kishte shemtuar tere pamjen , kur ajo duhet te ishte nje shetitore buze detit , e gjelberuar dhe e ndricuar ( tip lungomare) sic e kane simotrat e saj jo shume larg anes tjeter te Adriatikut . Diku me tutje ngriheshin dy kulla te medha qe kishin zene tere pamjen e detit ( qe per ironi durrsaket i quanin Kullat binjake) dhe njera me dukej ishte ngritur ne pronat e nje politikani te njohur qe djersit nga mengjesi ne mbremje per te miren e Shqiperise). Ne kete vendosmeri "per te ndertuar duke shkaterruar" sikur na shkon per shtat ajo shprehja e dikurshme por tashme r ne sensin e kundert " ne njeren dore kazmen dhe ne tjetren pushken". Ne anen tjeter ngrihej syri te kapte Muzeun i Ri Arkeologjik . . Me pelqeu por prape gezimi nuk vazhdoi gjate , pasi dhe ai ishte i rrethuar nga nje brez shtepish te ndertuara ne menyre te crregullt c'ka ja prishte tere pamjen perreth . Miku im me tha se Muzeu nuk kishte perfunduar pasi duheshin akoma edhe shume para por te pakte nje pjese e objekteve tashme ishin brenda nje godine dhe jo ne meshire te trafikanteve te veprave te artit U largova nga qyyteti i Duuresit dhe morem serish rrugen nga plazhi. Ne mendje me rrinte vazhdimisht nje pyetje : Deri kur keshtu . Deri kur do ta ne ndjeke fataliteti historik i " nderto per te shkaterruar" Deri dje bunkerat , tokat e reja dhe sot nje "brez betoni turistik" qe po rrethon bregdetin shqiptar nga Durresi ne Sranade duke na rrezikuar te na izoloje nga shija dhe konsumi i turisteve te huaj ( te heqim dore se quajturi turiste shqiptaret qe vine per te pare familjet apo te cmallen me shtetin ame) po aq sa kloni i kufirit .DERI KUR ?

----------


## Brari

Qe ne kohen e Enver Hoxhes ka pasur trima??


Cbenin trimat..
Ata canin  tubin kryesor te ujsjellesit..montonin hajdutce nji tub tjeter..dhe e fusnin kte tub ne shpijat e tyre dhe vadisnin bahcet.
Ndersa ne qytet  pleqte ngjisnin kazanat me uj ne katin e 5 te tek bahcet e ketyre trimave katundare rridhte uji nat e dite kot.
Po keshtu benin me elektrikun..
Vidhnin e shkatarronin pa ju dridhur qerpiku.
Cbente policia ose sigurimi? 
Asgje. 
Pse?
Sepse keta lloj trimash  benin te 99 -at por nji gje nuk e harronin ..qe PPSH-ne nuk e shanin me goje...
Kaq Mjaftonte dhe ky lloj ekzemplari vegjetonte ne republiken e ndyre te Shqiperise  rehat rehat.
Erdhi Demokracia dhe kjo kategori nuk cau drrasa se cdo behet me vendin por i qindfishoi vjedhjet e vrasjet dhe ferr ne kembe nuk i hyri.

Ministri tani kujtohet tu thote administrates qe nuk lejohet prekja rrjetit elektrik dhe ujor..dhe se do marre masa per prekesit..
Hajde shtet hajde..

Koha jone..
-----------
Xhafaj: Stop abuzimeve me ujin e pijshem
Teuta Shamku/ Personat qe do te abuzojne me ujin e pijshem, duke nderhyre ne rrjetin e ujesjellesit, do te perballen me organet e rendit dhe ato te drejtesise. Nderhyrja ne menyre te paligjshme ne rrjetin kryesor te ujit te pijshem nga disa njerez e ka detyruar ministrin Xhafaj t'i drejtohet organeve te rendit dhe prokurorise. 

Dje, Ministri i Territorit dhe Turizmit Fatmir Xhafaj i ka kerkuar ndihme Ministrit te Rendit Publik Stefan Cipa dhe Prokurorit te Pergjithshem Theodhori Sollaku per ndeshkimin e personave pergjegjes, te cilet pengojne punen e punonjesve te Ujesjellesit te Tiranes ne masat e marra per ndryshimin e gjendjes se ujit te pijshem ne kryeqytet.

Ministri Xhafaj me ane te nje letre i eshte drejtuar titullareve te ketyre institucioneve te ndeshkoje te gjithe ata qytetare apo subjekte qe shkelin ligjin, duke krijuar pasoja te renda ne furnizimin me uje te zonave te ndryshme ne kryeqytet.

Ditet e fundit, per te plotesuar me mire dhe me shpejt nevojat per ujin e pijshem dhe per te perballuar problemet qe po hasen ne kete sektor, Drejtoria e Ujesjellesit ne kryeqytet po mundeson ndryshimin e skemave te furnizimit me uje me manovrimin e saracineskave ne pusetat kryesore ne rruget e qytetit. Ne punen e tyre, sipas letres zyrtare te Ministrit ndaj ketyre institucioneve, grupet e manovrimit po pengohen dhe kercenohen nga persona deri ne tentative per t'i mbyllur keto pueseta. Sipas informacionit te mberritur ne Drejtorine e Pergjithshme te Ujesjelles-Kanalizimeve dhe ne Ministrine e Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizimit, gjate dites se djeshme nga persona te papergjegjshem me qellim pengimin e ndryshimit te furnizimit me uje te qytetit te Tiranes, ne rrugen "5 Maji" eshte prere aksi i saracineskes kryesore. "Nderhyrja ne rrjetin e ujesjellesit ne keto forma eshte krim dhe duhet te ndeshkohet", shprehet ministri Xhafaj, ne komunikimin zyrtar me institucionet e tjera ku eshte drejtuar per koordinimin e ketij aksioni. Dje ministri Xhafaj i shoqeruar edhe nga Drejtori i Pergjithshem i Policise se Shtetit Bilbil Mema, ishte prezent ne kete zone, per te ndjekur nga afer punimet e rregullimit te rrjetit dhe per te mbeshtetur aksionin e Drejtorise se Ujesjellesit te Tiranes, per nje furnizim normal me uje te pijshem te banoreve ne te gjithe vendin. Ne kuader te masave te marra, Ministri i Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit Fatmir Xhafaj i kerkuar ndihme edhe Ministrit te Industrise dhe Energjetikes Viktor Doda, lidhur me furnizimin me energji elektrike te ujesjellesave. Me nje leter zyrtare ministri Xhafaj i kerkon ministrit Doda qe ne ndermarrjet e ujesjellesave qe operojne me stacione pompimi dhe eshte e nevojshme energjia elektrike, duhet te kete furnizim normal te me energji. "Nivelet me luhatje te energjise qe furnizojne 

stacionet e pompimit nuk sigurojne parametrat optimale per venien ne funksion te pajisjeve", informoi ministri Xhafaj ministrit Doda. Xhafaj ka kerkuar qe sidomos ne zonat Tiranes, Durresit, Vlores, Shkodres, Tropojes e Sarandes, te merren masa per te funksionuar me kapacitete te plota prodhuese stacionet e pompimit, pasi ka pasur avari te ndryshme. "Ne jemi te gatshem te bashkerendojme punen me strukturat tuaja te specializuara per te gjetur rruget dhe mundesite per kapercimin e kesaj situate te veshtire", shprehet ministri Xhafaj ne letren drejtuar ministrit te Industrise dhe Energjetikes Viktor Doda.

--------------

----------


## Brari

Shkencetaret tane te Natyres kujtohen te japin Alarm qe su dashkan prere pyjet..
Pse  kur qenkan dashur te prihen ndoj here?
Nejse me mire mbas pilafit se kurre..thote POPULLI (theksi tek U-ja..)..

SheKULLI (theksi te u-ja) njofton..
-------
Të ndalet prerja e pyjeve në Rivierën Shqiptare 

Prof.Dr. Mevlan Kabo 
Prof.Dr. Farudin Krutaj 
Prof.Dr. Arqile Bërxholi 
(Qendra e Studimeve Gjeografike e Akademisë së Shkencave)


Dihet nga të gjithë që Riviera Shqiptare, e njohur edhe me emrin Bregu i Detit (rripi i ngushtë bregdetar Jonian nga Palasa në Nivicë-Buhar) përbën perlën e natyrës shqiptare me bukuri të mahnitëshme dhe vlera të larta ekoturistike. Por ajo njëherazi, është nga zonat më të varfëra nga bimësia, sidomos mungojnë ose janë mjaft të pakta pyjet e vërteta me drurë të lartë, të cilët përfaqësohen nga korije, valanidhi në shpatet perëndimore të vargjeve bregdetare (Lavan-Konjak-Çikë), që rrihen fuqishëm nga dielli si dhe nga disa pyje ilqesh të vendosura në grykat dhe luginat e lumenjve dhe përrenjve malorë nën hije që derdhen në Jon. Këta përbëjnë në të vërtetë pyjet e mirëfillta të Rivierës Shqiptare. Ato kanë vlera të larta jo vetëm biosilvike, por edhe ekologjike-mjedisore dhe turistike, ndaj në këto pyje nuk duhet jo vetëm të vihet dorë, por edhe të ruhen, mbrohen e ripërtërihen me çdo kusht. Pjesa tjetër e mbulesës pyjore të zonës përbëhet nga makja mesdhetare (shkurret) që zënë sipërfaqen më të madhe të zonës, duke mbuluar kodrat, sidomos ato me formacione flishi (Borsh-Lukovë) dhe luginat e lumenjve e përrenjve. Por edhe makjet e pësuan keqas nga dora e njeriut. Në vitet '70-'80 ato u shpyllëzuan dhe kodrat u kthyen në plantacione me agrume dhe ullinj.
Vetëm lugina e lumit të Borshit shpëtoi nga shpyllëzimi, ndonëse projekti për shpyllëzimin e saj u bë gati. Sikur të ishte realizuar ky projekt, atëherë pasojat do të ishin shkatërrimtare për gjithë zonën, për natyrën dhe njerëzit e saj. Por ajo që nuk u bë atëherë, po bëhet tani. Qetë e qetë pa zhurmë e pa bujë, madje në heshtje dha gati në ilegalitet, është dhënë urdhri për shpyllëzimin e të vetmes zonë pyjore të vërtetë të Rivierës Shqiptare, luginën e lumit të Borshit. Në mars të këtij viti gjatë një ekspedite pune në kuadrin e një projekti për mbrojtjen e biodiversitetit të luginës së Borshit mbështetur financiarisht nga fondacioni UNDP-GEF (SGP), të çuditur dhe të tmerruar konstatuam që një firmë shqiptare po priste pa mëshirë e pa kurrfarë kriteri pyjet madhështore prej ilqesh shekullore dhe ilqesh të reja në sektorin e Përroit të Kalit (Borshi i Vjetër), që është sektori më i paqëndrueshëm nga ana gjeomorfologjike i krejt luginës, me shpate tejet të pjerrëta, me zhvillim të madh të proceseve të shpatit (erozion galopant, rrëshqitje, rrëzime gravitative gurësh)etj. Sapo u kthyem në Tiranë, botuam një artikull në gazetën "Shekulli", por askush nuk mori përsipër të përgjigjej për këtë çështje. Ndaj vendosëm të dalim edhe njëherë në shtyp me shpresë së diçka do të bëhet.
Pas kësaj ne kontaktuam përsëri me kryetarin e pleqësisë së Borshit, Z. Novruz Hizmo, dhe e pyetëm nëse kishte bërë ndonjë veprim për atë ç'ka ndodh në luginën e Borshit. Në vend të përgjigjes, ai vendosi mbi tavolinë një shkresë dhe na u lut që ta lexonim. E lexuam me një frymë dhe morën vesh gjithshka. Ishte një letër e drejtorit të Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Pyjeve, z. Kolë Malaj, me numër protokolli 838, dt.24.04.2001 që i përgjigjej letrës së z. Novruz Hizmo, në të cilën kërkohej që ai të ndërhynte për të ndaluar prerjen e pyjeve në luginën e Borshit. Në letrën e përgjigjes, drejtori i përgjithshëm i pyjeve thoshte se parcela 75/a në luginën e Borshit të Vjetër i është dhënë subjektit juridik "Vero" shpk në Sarandë me liçensë konform të gjitha rregullave e ligjeve shtetërore për shfrytëzimin e pyjeve. Shkresa vazhdonte pastaj me argumentimin se kjo parcelë duhej të shfrytëzohej, për ta pastruar nga drurët e vjetër, për ta rralluar etj, d.m.th për të bërë "shfrytëzimin me përzgjedhje" etj.
Sigurisht drejtori i përgjithshëm i pyjeve ligjërisht ka të drejtë të lëshojë liçensa për shfrytëzim pyjesh në çdo vend të Republikës, por gjithnjë sipas kritereve të caktuara e të miratuara prej vetë asaj. Por pikërisht me këtë fakt lindin disa pyetje të natyrshme: Së pari, në parim, a duhet të priten pyjet e Rivierës Shqiptare, pa kurrfarë kriteri kur dihet varfëria e skajshme e saj në bimësi, sidomos në pyje të vërteta siç janë ato me ilqe ? Besoj se nuk duhet të priten, qoftë edhe me "përzgjedhje". Madje edhe shkurret duhet të shfrytëzohen me shumë kujdes, kur dihet se ato, siç thamë, u dëmtuan rëndë gjatë viteve '70-'80, kur në vend të tyre u krijuan plantacione agrumesh e ullinjsh, sot krejtësisht të braktisura.
Së dyti, kur jepet urdhër apo lëshohet një liçensë shfrytëzimi pyjesh, a duhet të merren parasysh kushtet topografike-gjeomorfologjike të zonës ku bëhet shfrytëzimi ? Sigurisht që duhet të merren parasysh, madje ky faktor duhet të jetë kryesorë për lëshimin e liçensave. Mesa duket këtë kriter nuk e ka patur parasysh DPP. Së treti, dhe më konkretisht, a i njeh DPP kushtet konkrete topografiko-gjeomorfologjike të parcelës 75/a në Borshin e Vjetër, (Përroi i Kalit)? Nëse i njeh, e megjithëkëtë ka urdhëruar prerjen e pyjeve atje, atëherë ky është një faj shumë i rëndë. Por edhe nëse nuk i njeh, ca më keq.
Së katërti, inspektorët e pyjeve të DPP, por edhe ata të pushtetit vendor, a e kanë kontrolluar firmën "Vero" shpk për të parë se si ajo i zbaton kriteret e prerjes së pyjeve ? A e dinë ata se kjo firmë po i pret mbarë drurët e ilqeve pa marrë parasysh moshën, dendësinë dhe kushtet e tjera të sgfrytëzimit ? Sigurisht që nuk është ushtruar asnjë kontroll, pasi ne kemi parë në vënd që janë prerë ilqe fare të reja, me moshë 15-20 vjeçare. Së pesti, a e di DPP se Riviera Shqiptare në strategjinë e zhvillimit të turizmit në Shqipëri, është shpallur "zona luks", ku nuk duhet të preket natyra e virgjër e saj, sidomos mbulesa bimore që është një nga faktorët kryesorë për sigurimin e ofertës primare turistike? Riviera Shqiptare është zona e turizmit elitar në Shqipëri, dhe si e tillë, jo vetëm natyra, por edhe monumentet historiko-kulturore duhet të ruhen me xhelozi e kujdes të jashtëzakonshëm si nga pushteti qendror dhe lokal ashtu edhe nga komuniteti. Pikërisht atje ku është urdhëruar prerje e pyjeve në luginën e Borshit (parcela 75/a) është një nga objektet më të rëndësishme të kultit në gjithë këtë luginë, Mekami i Borshit. Me prerjen e pyjeve këtu ai ka rrezik të kthehet në gërmadhë nga proceset e fuqishme të shpatit.
Nga një anë, kryeministri shqiptar, z. Pandeli Majko me të drejtë, ngul këmbë që turizmi në Shqipëri, sidomos në Rivierën Shqiptare, të shndërrohet në një turizëm modern industrial, nga ana tjetër një ministër apo drejtor i tij, jep urdhër të priten pa kurrfarë kriteri pyjet prej ilqesh, e vetmja pasuri pyjore e zonës dhe një nga vlerat më të mëdha natyrore e turistike të saj.
Dhe pyetja e fundit, a nuk i dinë të gjitha këto urdhëruesit e shkatërrimit të pyjeve në luginën e Borshit? Sigurisht që i dinë. Por edhe sikur të mos i dinë, përsëri faji është edhe më i madh. Por përse atëherë e bën këtë ? Sigurisht arsyet të gjithë i dinë. Nuk do shumë mend tani për të kuptuar arsyet e vërteta të këtyre veprimeve. Shpresojmë që organet përgjegjëse shtetërore për mbrojtjen e pyjeve e të mjedisit dhe të zhvillimit të turizmit në qendër e në bazë duhet të merren me këtë çështje me qëllim që të mënjanohen ato veprime e ndërhyrje që shpien në degradimin e natyrës dhe prishjen e ekuilibrit të saj.
-------------------
he me te lumte goja..

----------


## Brari

Liqeni Fierzes
-------------------------
Liqeni i Fierzës i ndotur, 2 të shtruar me antraksin e lëkurës


Kafshët e ngordhura të hedhura në liqen bëhen shkak për infeksione të lëkurës dhe sëmundje të zorrëve 

KUKËS- Liqeni i Fierzës rezulton të jetë i ndotur. Persona të papërgjegjshëm kanë hedhur kafshë të ngordhura si qen, lopë e gomarë në këtë basen duke infektuar ujin. Kontaktet me të (ujin) janë bërë një rrezik serioz për shëndetin e personave që lahen në këtë liqen. Burime spitalore të Kukësit bëjnë të ditur se dy persona janë shtruar në spital nga antraksi indestinal (i lëkurës). Mark Nufi, Shef i Shërbimit Infektiv në spitalin rajonal të Kukësit ka paralajmëruar për rrezikun që u kanoset personave që lahen në liqenin e Fierzës , (Kukës), nga sëmundjet dermatite, të zorrëve, antraksit të lëkurës, por edhe të antraksit vdekjeprurës. Deri tani, sipas mjekut infeksionist, dy persona janë shtruar në spital, ku njërit si pasojë e larjes në liqen i është infektuar deri në qelbëzim lëkura e kokës, ndërsa tjetri, i pickuar nga një mushkonjë, është infektuar, duke ju përhapur antraksi i lëkurës. "Të gjitha sëmundjet e kafshëve të ngordhura të cilat janë hedhur në liqen nga persona të papërgjegjëshëm mund të përhapen tek njerëzit në ujërat e ëmbla. Antraksi i lëkurës merret nga kontakti me ujin e ndotur, por nga pirja e ujit dhe lagia e buzëve mund të infektohet edhe organizmi, kryesisht zorrët nga ku mund të përhapet dhe antraksi vdekjeprurës",- sqaron mjeku Mark Nufi. Ai ka paralajmëruar qytetarët që të shmangin larjen në ujërat e liqenit të Fierzës në afërsi të Kukësit, ku janë hedhur kafshë të ngordhura, por njëherazi ai porosit prindërit që të pengojnë edhe fëmijët për t'u larë, pasi janë të ekspozuar përballë sëmundjeve të lëkurës dhe zorrëve. Liqeni i Fierzës, i krijuar në vitin '79-'80 si rezultat i ndërtimit të hidrocentralit me të njëjtin emër, është një liqen oligotrof dhe ka një bosht gjatësor prej 70 km dhe me një sipërfaqe maksimale prej 7 mijë hektarësh. Sipërfaqja, thellësia dhe shtrirja e tij e madhe, përveç peshkimit, është i favorshëm edhe për t'u larë gjatë mujave të nxehtë të verës. Vitet e fundit, si pasojë e thatësirave të tejzgjatura të cilat kanë çuar në krizat e njëpasnjeshme energjitike, liqeni i Fierzës thuajse ka humbur funksionin e tij të mëparshëm qoftë për qëllime turistike, lundrimi dhe peshkimi. Ai është përdorur kryesisht nga KESH-i si një basen rezervë për liqenin e Komanit, duke shkaktuar kështu zhdukjen e faunës, penguar lundrimin dhe ndotur ambientin. 
Bashkim Shala
---------------------------

----------


## Blendi

Ne Shqiperi kane ndodh shume shperdorime. Pasurite kombetare nuk jane mirembajtur aspak, nga minierat,hidrocentralet, bregdeti, asetet turistike rruget, urat, infrastruktura etj. Saqe po te mos ishim vete deshmitar te ketyre ngjerjeve do thonim se DIKUSH eshte i interesuar qe ky vend te shkoje me poshte akoma.

Nga gazeta merren artikuj per te mbrojtur nje argument, une kete rradhe po bie nje shembuj nga Z Kole, per ta kundeshtuar ate. Atij i intereson te thote qe Puna me Pujet shkon mire. Kur para tri ditesh lexuam se u lane te digjeshin 10 hektare pyjesh, se mungojne mjetet, s`kemi c`bejme... etj. Kur pyjet tona jane rrafshuar krejtesisht a kerkush nuk i mbron A jeni ju dakort me shkrimin e Z,Kole Markaj?

Ai flet per strategji, plane e genjeshtra me oke, kur REALITETI ESHTE KREJT NDRYSHE.Mjaft me me genjeshtra Kole se demagogjia po na del perhundesh, ne rradhen e madhe te shperdorimeve ne Shqiperi pyjet zene vendin e PARE ! e Kola thote qe keto jane aludime te panevojshme !


Rreth shqetësimeve për prerjen e pyjeve në Rivierën Shqiptare 
Nga Kolë Malaj


Prej disa vitesh është hartuar dhe miratuar strategjia e zhvillimit të sektorit të pyjeve dhe kullotave në vendin tonë, e cila përfaqëson një plan veprimi që synon arritjen e një kontributi optimal të sektorit të pyjeve dhe kullotave në rritjen e përgjithshme ekonomike dhe zhvillimin e qëndrueshëm të Shqipërisë. Strategjia e këtij sektori do t'i shërbejë gjithashtu edhe një numri qëllimesh të tjera të rëndësishme. Por, realizimi i pikësynimeve të kësaj strategjie dhe i objektivave të tjerë, do të ishte absolutisht i pamundur për DPPK dhe strukturat e saj, pa pjesëmarrjen dhe kontributin e të interesuarve të tillë si komunitetet, organizatat joqeveritare, biznesi, pronarët privatë, institucionet vendase dhe të huaja, donatorët e ndryshëm etj. Interesimi i të gjithë këtyre aktorëve ka ardhur gjithnjë në rritje dhe kjo ka bërë të domosdoshme krijimin e një dialogu mes tyre e strukturave të shërbimit pyjor. Ky proces është konsideruar tepër i rëndësishëm, pasi ai nuk konsiston vetëm në informimin, edukimin dhe ndërgjegjësimin e opinionit të gjerë, por edhe në tërheqjen e mendimeve, të cilat do të ndikojnë në mënyrë pozitive për vendimmarrje të bazuara dhe efektive.
Në këtë aspekt vlerësojmë edhe artikullin e zotërinjve të nderuar Prof. Dr. Mevlan Kabo, Prof. Dr. Farudin Krutaj dhe Prof. Dr. Arqile Bërxholi, të botuar në gazetën "Shekulli", të datës 29.06.2002 me titull "Të ndalet prerja e pyjeve në Rivierën Shqiptare". Për t'iu përgjigjur shqetësimit që është ngritur, verifikuam në vend problemin, rreth të cilit dëshirojmë të bëjmë disa komente.
Trajtimi i pyjeve mbështetet në planet e mbarështrimit dhe të inventarizimit, të cilët janë dokumenta ligjorë të detyrueshëm për t'u zbatuar. Mbi bazën e gjendjes reale dhe funksioneve që i caktohen fondit pyjor, ata parashikojnë masat silvikulturale që duhet të ndërmerren, për arritjen e objektivave të përcaktuara. Një ekonomi pyjore mund të ketë njëkohësisht funksion prodhues, në një pjesë të sipërfaqes dhe funksion mbrojtës, për pjesën tjetër të saj. Në sipërfaqen me funksion mbrojtës mund të përfshihen pyje mbrojtës, por edhe pyje të mbrojtur. Në tërësinë e masave silvikulturale, për pyjet me funksion prodhues, bën pjesë edhe shfrytëzimi i tyre, në përputhje me rekomandimin e bërë për çdo ngastër apo nënngastër. Nga ana tjetër, aktiviteti i shfrytëzimit të pyjeve zhvillohet mbi bazën e akteve ligjore e nënligjore në fuqi.
Referuar planit të inventarizimit të ekonomisë pyjore "Bregdet", ngastra nr. 75/a e mbuluar me shkurre, ku 60% e zë lloji prall me moshë 62 -vjeçare, 20% lloji mrete, me moshë 54 -vjeçare dhe 20 %ilqe, me moshë 45 -vjeçare, ka funksion prodhues. Ajo ndodhet në një distancë prej 4 km larg nga vija bregdetare dhe është jashtë zonës me përparësi zhvillimin e turizmit, si dhe 2 km larg zonës së propozuar për rezervat shkencor i kategorisë së parë. Duke qënë se kjo ngastër dhe pjesa dërrmuese e sipërfaqes së ekonomisë është mbuluar me shkurre e pyje të ulët, të degraduar e me moshë të madhe, ripërtëritja e saj duhet të bëhet me prerje rrah, metodë që përdoret kudo. Nga eksperienca jonë shumë vjeçare, kjo mënyrë trajtimi, shoqëruar me masa të tjera për mbrojtjen e sipërfaqes së presë, shumë shpejt jep rezultate shumë të mira, gjë që e vërteton dhe gjendja aktuale e pyjeve në disa rrethe të vendit, në të cilët vitet e fundit janë kryer punime të tilla. Mund të themi se ndërhyrja në këtë ngastër është e vonuar, pasi ajo duhej të ishte kryer disa vite më parë. Me legjislacionin aktual, fondet e nevojshme për investime në pyje dhe kullota, duhet të sigurohen nga vetë shërbimi pyjor, nëpërmjet aktiviteteve të ndryshme, ku pjesa më e madhe e tyre vjen nga shfrytëzimi i pyjeve.
Pa dashur të polemizojmë, theksojmë se Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Pyjeve dhe Kullotave nuk është urdhëruesi i shkatërrimit të pyjeve dhe se veprimet e kryera prej saj dhe Drejtoria e Shërbimit Pyjor Sarandë, nuk janë aspak ilegale, por të mbështetura në aktet ligjore e nënligjore në fuqi, të kontrollueshme në çdo kohë dhe nga kushdo. Nga sa parashtruam më sipër, mendojmë se nuk qëndron as mendimi se këto pyje priten "pa mëshirë dhe pa kurrfarë kriteri", por po përpiqemi të punojmë me pikësynim që ata të "ruhen, mbrohen e ripërtërihen", sikurse dëshirojnë të gjithë, përfshirë edhe artikullshkruesit. Gjithashtu jemi të ndërgjegjshëm se në punën tonë ka patur edhe të meta e mangësi, për eliminimin e të cilave bëhen përpjekje të vazhdueshme.
Në përfundim, dëshirojmë të theksojmë se është e drejta e kujtdo që të shprehet për problemet e pyjeve dhe kullotave pasi, sikurse e theksuam në fillim, e konsiderojmë si një kontribut dhe ndihmëse për punën tonë. Por nga ana tjetër, ashtu sikurse propogandohet me burime të ndryshme informacioni, do të ishte shumë e dobishme të kontaktohej edhe me organet kompetente, në rastin konkret me DPPK dhe DSHP Sarandë. Në këtë mënyrë do të sqaroheshin shumë probleme dhe pikëpyetje që mund të kenë njerëz të ndryshëm, jashtë kësaj fushe si dhe do të eliminohej shtrimi i pyetjeve në formë aludimesh, shpesh herë të panevojshme.

Drejtori i Përgjithshëm i Drejtorisë së Pyjeve dhe Kullotave





Print  Email 




Copyright 2002 Shekulli

----------


## Brari

Njgjalat  po zhduken...

shtypi
----------
Ambientalistët: Gjuetia bëhet nga persona të paautorizuar dhe me mjete shfarosëse 


Alarmi, po zhduket ngjala në Nartë


Ngjala e lagunës së Nartës po rrallohet çdo ditë, duke rrezikuar shfarosjen 

VLORË- Po zhduket ngjala në lagunën e Nartës. Shoqatat ambientaliste kanë dhënë alarmin mbi rrezikun e zhdukjes së ngjalave në lagunën e Nartës. Nënkryetari i shoqatës mjedisore "Kristo Papajani", zoti Vasillaq Ndini, tha për gazetën se dukuria e gjuajtjes së ngjalave në gjolin e Nartës ka marrë përmasat e një epidemie dhe duhet frenuar sa s'është vonë. Organet kompetente nuk mund të bëjnë sehir sesi shkatërrohet fauna e një lagune, e cila është nga më të rëndësishmet, jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por në gjithë Mesdheun. Dikur ka pasur norma dhe rregulla gjuetie në këtë lagunë, kurse sot
këto rregulla dhe ligje mungojnë. Sipas Ndinit, i takon bashkisë së Vlorës, qarkut dhe prefekturës që të vënë në lëvizje të gjithë mekanizmat për dhënien fund të abuzimit me gjuetinë e paligjshme në lagunën e Nartës. Kohët e fundit, vëren ai, është shtuar në mënyrë galopante gjuetia e ngjalave në këtë lagunë, aq sa rrugët dhe sheshet e qytetit të Vlorës mbushen çdo ditë nga personat që shesin ngjala të gjuajtura në gjol. Gjuetia e kësaj specie të famshme bëhet nga persona të paautorizuar dhe të palicencuar, të cilët përdorin metodat shfarorëse në gjuetinë e ngjalave, deri edhe dinamit. Po të udhëtosh nga Fieri drejt Vlorës, sapo i afrohesh Bestrovës, do të ndeshesh me tregtinë e ngjalave: persona të caktuar kanë nxjerrë magjet dhe legenat plastikë të mbushur me ngjala, të cilat i shesin me çmime të leverdishme. Pas kësaj skene, një tjetër tregti ngjalash bëhet tek ish-gjykata, ku të ofrohen qeska me ngjala të madhësive të ndryshme. Kjo situatë vazhdon edhe në tregjet e qytetit, ku magjet plastike, të mbushura me ujë, të joshin me ngjala të gjalla..Kësaj tregtie i shtohet edhe ajo e peshkatarëve shetitës të Nartës, të cilët bredhin çdo ditë lagjeve dhe rrugëve të Vlorës duke thirrur për "ngjala të freskëta". Dukuria e gjuetisë pa kriter dhe nga persona të palicencuar po bën që ngjala e lagunës së Nartës të rrallohet çdo ditë, duke rrezikuar seriozisht shfarosjen e saj.Por burimet nga fshati Nartë, që mund të konsiderohet si lagje periferike e qytetit të Vlorës, për vetë afërsinë që ka, thanë për gazetën se gjuetia nuk bëhet vetëm nga vendasit, të cilët e dinë se kur dhe si duhet të gjuhet ngjala, por nga persona piratë, të ardhur nga zonat përreth Nartës, të palicencuar dhe jo peshkatar. Një situatë e tillë kërkon ndërhyrjen urgjente të autoriteteve lokale dhe atyre tatimore për të frenuar zhdukjen e tyre. 
Ilir Ruci.

----------


## Brari

shekulli
---------------
Ambientalistët: Trofta po zhduk koranin. Ky është një krim që po i bëhet liqenit të Ohrit


Prefekti urdhëron: Më 1 gusht të ikin 15 kultivuesit e troftës 

POGRADEC - Gjendje alarmante e shtimit të troftës në ujërat e liqenit të Ohrit e ka sjellë dje përsëri prefektin e Korçës Arben Dervishi në qytetin e Pogradecit. Pasi ka dëgjuar raportimet e specialistëve të peshkimit për ruajtjen e fondit peshkatar dhe rrezikun që i kanosin 15 kultivuesit e troftës, e cila e zhduk specien e rrallë të koranit në prani dhe të pushtetit lokal dhe të komunave Udënisht e Buçimas ku kultivohet trofta, si dhe shefit të rendit u vendos që më datën 1 gusht, 15 rritësit e troftës në ujërat e liqenit duhet ta shesin troftën dhe më pas të mbyllen vaskat e kultivimit, përndryshe do të veprojë ligji.
Alarmi për zhdukjen e koranit, specie e rrallë dhe e vetme që kultivohet në liqenin e Ohrit, e kanë dhënë pak ditë më parë ambientalistët e Pogradecit. Po cilat janë arsyet? Janë mbi 30 kultivues të troftës, të palicencuar, të cilët kultivojnë troftën në ujërat e ëmbla të liqenit. Një shkelje flagrante dhe kategorikisht e ndaluar, kur dihet se trofta është peshk grabitqar dhe e zhduk koranin. Në fakt, alarmi për këtë problem është dhënë që në muajin prill, kur nënprefekti me specialistë të drejtorisë së bujqësisë dhe ushqimit dhe përfaqësues të policisë bënë një plan të detajuar dhe morën vendim që të gjithë kultivuesve t'u prishen rezervatet, të cilat i kanë në ujërat e liqenit. Por kaluan muaj dhe të gjitha vendimet, planet e programet mbetën në letër, ndërkohë që nga Maqedonia e Bullgaria silleshin rasate të tjerë. Më pas, për të njëjtin problem, prefekti Arben Dervishi organizoi një takim në komunën e Udënishtit dhe përsëri po kalojnë muaj dhe rezervatet me troftë, si për ironi të fatit, shtohen dhe vetëm shtohen duke shkelur me të dyja këmbët Konventën Ndërkombëtare, ku thuhet se ndalohet kategorikisht kultivimi i troftës në ujërat e liqenit. Kryetari i shoqatës së turizmit dhe mjedisit, Nuçi Gegprifti, thotë për gazetën "Shekulli" se "ky është një krim që po i bëhet këtij liqeni e kësaj pasurie të vyer për gjithë brezat. Të kultivosh troftë në lumin e Drilonit, që dihet se ai derdhet në liqen, është një çmenduri". Ndërsa k/inspektori i peshkimit në drejtorinë e bujqësisë dhe të ushqimit, Sotiraq Bimbli, thotë se kohët e fundit këto rezervate janë shtuar në mënyrë galopante. Ky shtim i troftës në ujërat e ëmbla e ka vënë në pikëpyetje ekzistencën në të ardhmen të koranit. Unë, shton kryespecialisti i peshkimit, u kam bërë shkresa zyrtare të gjitha instancave të larta shtetërore. "Kjo besoj është detyra ime, unë nuk kam forcë tjetër",- thotë Bimbli. Një situatë e tillë kërkon ndërhyrje urgjente të pushtetit vendor, të projektit të ruajtjes së liqenit të Ohrit, të policisë tatimore, të Ministrisë së Bujqësisë. Ato duhet t'i thonë "ndal" këtij fenomeni me pasoja të pariparueshme për të ardhmen.
Bardhyl Berberi

----------


## Brari

Liqenet e LURES dhe krokodilet me dy kembe..

Ja cthote revista "reportazh".



Ja kush i masakron 
pyjet e Lurës 

Gazetar 
Irena SHABANI 



SHKATERRIMI 

Ja kush i masakron
pyjet e Lurës 


Atje në majë të malit ndodhen shtatë liqene të mrekullueshëm. Kur magjepsën me bukurinë e tyre jo vetëm banorët e kësaj zone, por edhe udhëheqësit e Republikës Popullore Socialiste të Shqipërisë, ata dhanë urdhër që Lura të kthehej në Park Kombëtar. Kjo ndodhi në vitin 1967. Që prej asaj dite kurrkush nuk guxoi të vinte dorë mbi pishat, bredhat, arnin dhe lisat qindravjeçarë. Kjo zgjati për 33 vjet. Me përmbysjen e atij sistemi, liria e njerëzve arriti deri në abuzimin absolut. Tani Lura është shkretuar. Kanë mbetur vetëm liqenet, por edhe ata të lodhur nga keqpërdorimi.

Lura
Kur nisesh për nga Tirana të duket se të mbërrish atje nuk është edhe "aq" larg, por e vërteta është ndryshe. Një rrugë tejet e shkatërruar, që nis prej Rrëshenit deri në Lurë. Gurë, kanale, pluhur i pafundëm dhe makina e "Gazeta Shqiptare" që duket anakronike në gjithë atë shkatërrim. "Benzi" i ulët nuk këshillohet për askënd që bënë gjithë këtë rrugë. E ngushtë vetëm për një makinë, jo rrallë shoferave iu duhet të kthehen mbrapsht që të hapin rrugën për makinën tjetër. Syri të sheh vetëm kamiona, ca furgona të vjetër, madje, madje edhe makina nga ato të sistemit të kaluar. Vetëm pasi mbarojnë gjashtë orë udhëtim mund të mbërrish në Kryelurë. Dallohet lehtë, pasi syri të sheh lugina të pafundme me bar dhe njerëz që kositin. Ndërsa kur afrohesh edhe më afër fshatit rruga fillon të mbushet me qershia të egra. Qendra e Lurës është në një fushë që shtrihet poshtë malit të Lurës. Ka ujë që rrjedh gjithandej pa rregull. Në krye të kësaj lagjeje që banorët e njohin si Fushë Lurë ndodhet një krua me ujë të bollshëm. Banorët e quajnë Kroi i Tapeteve. "Këtu gjithë fshati lanë tapetet dimër, verë. Nga presioni i ujit gratë vendosin për disa orë tapetet mbi gurë dhe ato lahen", tregon Zabiti, shoferi i kamionit, ndër të rrallët që merr mundimin të ngjitet me kamionin e tij në majë të malit sa herë që vijnë turistë apo të tjerë. Në fusha nuk të zë syri shumë bimë të mbjella. Përkundrazi, është sana ajo që korret në këtë stinë nga ato anë. Gra dhe vajza të ngarkuara me bar të thatë kërrusen nën dengjet pa u dalluar mirë se çfarë janë. Fshati prej 1500 banorësh është mësuar me turistë dhe njerëz që vijnë nga fundi i botës për të parë liqenet e tyre. Në fakt të gjithë që shkojnë atje, pas atyre qindra kilometrave dhe rrugës tejet të vështirë, iu krijohet përshtypja se kanë shkuar në fundin e botës, pikërisht aty fshehur mes maleve. Ka koshere bletësh ngado, uji nuk është kurrë me orar si këtu tek ne në Tiranë, ka edhe dy minihidrocentrale, por që prej viteve '90 nuk janë në përdorim. Mungojnë për orë të tëra dritat. Çdo ditë pa arritur ora 08.00 e mëngjesit dritat ikin, çdo mbrëmje kur vjen ora 17.00 ato vijnë, për të ikur sërish edhe një orë gjatë mbrëmjes. "KESH nuk i privatizon hidrocentralet, po të ndodhte kjo nuk do kishim probleme të tilla", shprehet kryetari i komunës Hysni Buci. Në lokalin e qendrës së fshatit varur mes pijesh qëndrojnë dhe dy karta AMC. Gjatë kafesë dhe bisedave të pafundme të burrave të fshatit asnjë zile celulari nuk prish muhabetin. Një kapriçio e malit përballë sjell ca valë AMC në majë të malit. Antenat për dy linjat e celularëve mungojnë. "Në fshat ka telefon, por ai punon vetëm kur ka drita. Gjatë ditës mund të ndodhë diçka, apo edhe kur ka vdekje dikush ngjitet në majë të malit dhe komunikon me pjesën tjetër të botës (Shqipërisë)", shprehet Buci. 



Hysni Beci, kryetari i komunës Lurë 

Liqenet 
Janë atje në majë të malit, por që t'i vizitosh duhet të kalosh nëpër një rrugë tejet të vështirë. Tani kur shkon, madje i dallon lehtë, nuk ka më pisha, lisa, bredha dhe arnie të bardhë. "Ja kam një mal me letra ku i drejtohem të gjithë ministrave të Pushtetit Lokal që kanë qenë në 5 vitet e fundit, letra ku u drejtohem kryeministrave Metës dhe Majkos, letra për Kol Malaj, njeriun që po i masakron pyjet tona", shprehet kryetari i komunës, Hysni Buci, teksa na tregon dëngun e letrave që nuk kanë gjetur zgjidhje. Prerja masive e pyjeve të Lurës ka filluar pas vitit 1992. Sipas Bucit janë prerë mbi 200 mijë metër kubë drurë. Ndërkohë që mundësi parandaluese ka pasur. Vitin e fundit prerjet kanë rënë dhe tregtohet më pak dru i prerë. Një kamion dru shitet për 500 mijë lekë të vjetra në Tiranë. Përdoret për mobilje dhe orendi të tjera. "Këtu është prerë një dru i rrallë që rritet vetëm në Lurë për gjithë Ballkanin, arnia e bardhë. Ky mund të konsiderohet si një nga dëmet më të mëdha që i është bërë pyllit. Kryesisht njerëzit që merren me kontrabandë janë nga Mati dhe Mirdita, kuptohet që në fshat kanë bashkëpunëtorë, por të rrallë, banorët mundohen të mos e shkatërrojnë", vazhdon Buci. E në fakt aty janë prerë lisat, një lis që të bëhet sërish do të paktën 200 vjet. "Sektori pyjor i Lurës është i gjithi i korruptuar", shprehet Buci. Për këtë ai ka nisur relacione dhe ka kërkuar dhjetëra takime me drejtorin e përgjithshëm të Pyjeve, zotin Kol Malaj, por rezultate nuk ka pasur. "Ja mund ta firmos ku të doni dhe e them publikisht se përgjegjësi kryesor për këtë është Malaj. Sa herë që i kemi bërë propozime sipas një marrëveshje që ekziton Malaj nuk i ka miratuar dhe ka vënë në shërbimin e pyjores së Lurës njerëz që kanë marrë pjesë aktive në masakrimin e tyre", shprehet Buci. Edhe pse ka ekzistuar një postobllok që mund të ndalonte kamionët e ngarkuar me dru, fuqia e tij parandaluese ka qenë e vogël, kjo sipas Bucit, pasi kalimet e paligjshme kanë qenë të ligjëruara nga shefi i sektorit pyjor. Pjesa më e madhe e pyjeve të Lurës është shkatërruar në zonën që i përket Matit. Dëmtimet më të mëdha kanë qenë në fushën e Pelave dhe tek liqeni i Luleve, ku janë prerë qindra metër kub ah dhe evazimi është bërë po nga Mati. Kërkesat e njëpasnjëshme drejtuar zotit Kol Malaj, kanë rënë në vesh të shurdhër. Sektori i pyjores së Lurës, aktualisht nuk ka njerëz që banojnë në Lurë, të gjithë janë nga vende të tjera. "Në sektorin e Lurës duhet të bëhet reformë, pasi me nënpunës nga jashtë nuk mbrohen pyjet e Lurës", kështu i drejtohet Buci, zotit Kol Malaj në një shkresë të majit të vitit 1999. Sipas Bucit, përgjegjës kryesor për këtë masakër është drejtori i përgjithshëm i Pyjeve, Kol Malaj, pasi edhe emërimet e bëra në sektorin e mbrojtjes kanë firmën e tij për njerëz që janë të lidhur ngushtë me trafikun. Shkresa më e fundit që përmban një ankesë të tillë kundër Malaj, i drejtohet ministrit të Bujqësisë Agron Duka dhe mban datën 2 korrik 2002. Edhe pse të masakruar pyjet mbeten magjepës. Vizitorët e fundit kishin ardhur nga Koreja. Një çift që kishte dëshirë të shikonte vendin ku vdiq një ambasador, kur pa bukurinë e tyre ndërroi plan. Qëndroi për disa ditë në një shtëpi me qira. Sepse sot Lurës i mungon hoteli. Turizmi i dikurshëm është i mbyllur. I shitur në 1994 një durrsaku vetëm për 450 mijë lekë të vjetra prej më shumë se 8 vjetësh ai nuk pret njeri. Në dritare në vend të xhamave ka dërrasa që e mbyllin hotelin sikur ai të ishte një karantinë...

----------


## Brari

Edhe bregun e detit po ja vjedhin ketij populli  hajdutet kuqo-blu.
---------

Nga 46 plazhe private vetëm 8 janë me leje. Nis aksioni për prishjen e tyre 

Prefektja: Nga Hekurudha te Teuta, plazh popullor 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ar.ko

DURRES 

Për dy ditë me radhë Prefektura në bashkëpunim me Bashkinë e me mbështetjen e policive ndërtimore dhe të rendit kanë kontrolluar bregdetin duke verifikuar plazhet private të kthyera në shqetësim për pushuesit e thjeshtë ditorë. 

Sipas prefektes së Durrësit, Natasha Paço "në bazë të një vendimi sipërfaqja nga Teuta deri te Hekurudha është përcaktuar si plazh popullor dhe nuk lejohet të ngrihen plazhe private. Ne pas konstatimeve do të vendosim gjoba për ata që do shkelin vendimin".

Sipas Paços "kanë qenë qytetarët durrsakë ata që janë ankuar në dyert e pushtetit për pushtimin e të gjithë rërës së plazhit nga privatët dhe pjesa më e madhe e njerëzve nuk kanë se ku të pushojnë". Në këto kushte një grup pune miks ka ushtruar kontroll në territorin e plazhit dhe konkluzioni ka qenë skandaloz, pasi janë konstatuar 46 plazhe private, prej të cilave vetëm 8 prej tyre kanë qenë të pajisur me dokumente, ndërsa të tjerët e ushtronin aktivitetin në mënyrë abuzive. Sipas Paços "vetëm në sipërfaqen e sektorit Apolonia deri te sektori Teuta ushtronin aktivitetin 8 plazhe, të cilët u detyruan të largonin shezlonët dhe çadrat". Ndërsa dje kontrolli është përqendruar në pjesën tjetër të plazhit, por për shkak të motit të vrenjtur nuk ka pasur ndonjë rezultat konkret.

----------


## Brari

Gaz 55 njofton:
------------------------
Bashkia Tiranë, "aksion rrufe" për prerjen e pishave në Bulevardin e Dëshmorëve 

Pishat e Tiranës rrezikohen nga sharrat e bashkisë 

Ditën e djeshme, në orët e para të mëngjezit, bashkia Tiranë preu të gjitha pishat që ndodheshin në trotuarin para ish ndërtesës së Komitetit Qendror. Dje në mëngjes pamja që të dilte para syve, sapo i hidhje një vështrim sheshit midis kryeministrisë dhe ish‑godinës komuniste, ishte shumë ngacmuese për ndjenjat e njerëzve të mësuar me hijen e atyre drurëve shumëvjeçarë. Të dukej sikur ndërtesat e vjetra i kishin zhveshur përdhunshëm nga mbulesat e veta. Ky veprim u krye fshehurazi natën (në orën 1‑2) në një stil tipik cubash që kërkojnë të fshehin gjurmët. Po të këqyrje vendin ku deri para dy ditësh ngriheshin rëndë‑rëndë pishat gjysmë shekullore, sot nuk gjeje dot as edhe një halë pishe e jo më trung apo degë. Bashkia e Tiranës, me këtë gjest "në kuadër të aksionit për prishjen dhe shkatërrimin e qytetit", i bindi shqiptarët se ka një ide fikse për rrënimin e gjithanshëm të vlerave historike të Tiranës. Dje ajo sharroi rrafsh me tokë dhe shkuli edhe rrënjët e disa pishave dhjetëravjeçare. Çfarë pritet nesër?!...   



Ai i çmenduri ka prerë pishat! 



Dje, lajmin për këtë krim urbanistik, e mësova nga një miku im, mjaft i ndjeshëm për ruajtjen e mjedisit, i cili, i terrorizuar, më tha se "ai i çmenduri po pret pishat!" E pyeta se për kë e kishte fjalën dhe ai më sqaroi në hollësi se kryebashkiaku Rama po priste radhazi pishat përpara ish‑Komitetit Qendror, dhe se kjo fushatë do të vazhdonte deri sa të mbwrrinte në Lanë! Fillimisht e kundërshtova dhe pas pak u nisa për të parë vetë se ç'kishte katranosur bashkia. Vërtet, prej së largu zbardhëllente ish‑Komiteti tashmë i zhveshur nga hija e pishave gjysmëshekullore. Përpara ndërtesës së njohur ndodheshin disa makina "bashkiake" të vogla e të mëdha, të cilat rrinin gati për t'u nisur "me mision". Ka disa ditë që ato po mundohen ta "lajnë" Komitetin nga ngjyra vishnje, por kjo tentativë ka shkaktuar vetëm një kaos ngjyrash. Tamam si "pikturat" e Edit. 

Në krye të grupit të njerëzve që ndodhej aty, ishte "shefi", një ramoid me pantallona të shkurtra, të verdha, me bluzë të kuqe, kokë të rruar dhe me një vëth në veshin e majtë. Ky, më thanë, se ishte shefi apo drejtori bashkiak për pastrimet e rregullimet. Po e kundroja këtë portret të përbuzshëm ndërkohë që ai dha disa urdhra më këmbë, shau dikë nja dy tre herë "shkër...." dhe më pas u rras në një benz, të cilit i dha gaz sikur të ishte në ndonjë garë makinash. 

Pyetjes sime se pse po i prisni pishat, një punëtor bashkiak iu përgjigj me fjalët se "kjo është e domosdoshme!" 

Burime të afërta me bashkinë thanë se në projektet e kryebashkiakut janë "pastrimi" i gjithë shëtitores nga drurët dekorativë kryesisht pisha, dhe më pas zëvendësimi i tyre me fidanë të rinj me kumbulla të kuqe, xinxife  apo ndonjë dru dekorativ të ngjashëm të ardhur nga jashtë. 

Përflitet gjithashtu se në "projektet" bashkiake futet edhe zbërthimi i plotë dhe ribërja e tërësishme e trotuareve në të dy krahët, të cilët janë mjaft të vjetër dhe fare origjinalë. Trotuaret aktualisht janë në formë mozaikësh me pllaka guri dhe me dekoracione të ndryshme. Këto do të zëvendësohen me pllaka betoni të blera sa qimet e kokës nw një firmë të përzgjedhur nga bashkia. 

Një ndër ndryshimet e tjera që do të kryejë Bashkia e Tiranës në kuadër të aksionit "Kthim në identitet" është edhe heqja e pllakave me të cilat është shtruar Bulevardi "Dëshmorët e Kombit" dhe zëvendësimi i tyre me asfalt të importuar. Ky "Kthim në identitet" origjinal është një rast tjetër për të parë demagogjinë e payndyrë të kreut aktual të bashkisë Tiranë. 

Neritan Kolgjini

----------


## Brari

gazeta shqiptare
--------------------------
ALARMI EKOLOGJIK 

Mijëra hektarë pyje të prera, lloje kafshësh e peshqish që po zhduken, ajër i ndotur e njerëz që vdesin. Kjo është Shqipëria në 2002-shin. Qeveria s'bën asgjë për shpëtim 

Tirana shkon në Johanesburg me një mjedis të përçudnuar 
Nga data 26 Gusht deri ne 4 Shtator, ne Johanesburg zhvillohet takimi boteror mbi Zhvillimin e Qendrueshem qe do te mbledhe dhjetra mijra vete, qe nga kryetare shtetesh e deri te shoqatat joqeveritare. Nje takim i pare , po kaq i rendesishem per mjedisin ,u be ne Rio de Zhaneiro, 10 vjet me pare, prandaj ky takim i dyte quhet dhe Rio + 10 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Xhemal MATO

Ne se do te ndodhte per cudi qe kryeministri shqiptar i vitit 2020 te kthehej ne kohe dhe te komunikonte direkt me qeveritaret dhe shoqatat mjedisore te diteve te sotme, me siguri do te thoshte duke uleritur:
"Ju paraardhes shkaterrues, c'na keni lene per te jetuar? Nje Shqiperi me toka te zhveshura nga erozioni dhe te mbuluar me beton. Zona pyjore pa peme. Ajer te helmuar qe u shkakton kancer qindra veteve cdo vit. Uje te ndotur qe s'pihet dhe burime te thara. Ku jane zogjte, peshqit ,kafshet e egra qe ka patur vendi yne?Ku jane plazhet, lagunat, lumenjte, liqenet,parqet,pyjet? Me cfare burimesh natyrore duhet ta zhvilloj une ekonomine?Perse une duhet te paguaj pasojat e veprimeve tuaja te gabuara te para 20 vjeteve? Nga ethet e fitimi dhe te pushtetit, si te cmendur i shkaterruat te gjitha, duke harruar se pas jush, ne kete vend do te jetonim dhe ne, pasardhesit tuaj."

Por ne vend te Kryeministrit te sotem, do te pergjigjej me kompetenca te plota ministri i Mjedisit, z.Xhuveli, i cili di shume mire te shpetoje nga keto pergjegjesi dhe aq me teper qe keto dite ka ne dore nje Raport Kombetar Vleresimi te zhvillimit te qendrueshem, te cilin po e paraqet ne Samitin boteror ne Johanesburg:
- "Ne jemi optimiste per te ardhmen - do te fillonte mbrojtjen z.Xhuveli, duke lexuar pjese nga raporti - "sepse ka shume fakte te dhjetëvjeçarit te fundit qe na bejne ta vleresojme pozitiv progresin e bere deri me sot". Dhe me poshte:
- "Qe nga viti 1992 jane miratuar nje sere strategjish zhvillimi per sektore te rendesishem te ekonomise me ndikim te rendesishem ne mjedis"
- "Shqiperia eshte pale ne 14 konventa nderkombetare apo rajonale per mjedisin"
- Zhvillime pozitive ka patur ne pjesemarrjen e publikut ne vendim-marrjen per mjedisin"
- Nje varg projektesh mjedisore nga donatore te huaj, qe arrijne ne 8 milione EURO jane shpenzuar ne fushen e mjedisit"
Keto jane disa nga pikat pozitive qe do te raportohen per Shqiperine, ne takimin me te madh te botes ne fushen e mjedisit qe po zhvillohet keto dite ne Johanesburg dhe ku marrin pjese kryetaret e shteteve te tere botes.
Ky eshte nje Raport qe mund te kaloje shume kollaj ne nje takim te tille, bile dhe para publikut shqiptar (megjithese s'eshte publikuar ende dhe pse pohohet pjesemarrja e tij ne njohjen dhe zgjidhjen e problemeve mjedisore), por jo para kryeministrit shqiptar te viteve 2020, i cili do te kete nje inventar te sakte te pasurive natyrore qe do te ngelin dhe te problemeve mjedisore qe do te trashegohen.
Bile edhe per ne keto pika jane shume pak ngushellues, sepse ne realitet ne po vuajme nje "raport " tjeter mjedisor ne kurrizin tone, nje realitet qe na perplaset çdo dite ne fytyre.
Le ta fillojme nga Tirana, kryeqyteti shqiptar, qe sipas Institutit te Shendetit Publik eshte "me i ndoturi ne Evrope, nga ajri, uji e toka, bloza, lendet e grimcuara, oksidet e deri te plumbi". Treguesit per ajrin jane pertej te gjitha normave te lejuara nga Organizata Boterore e Shendetesise. Sakaq, Lana, perroi qe pershkon metropolin shqiptar eshte renditur nder me te pistit, persa i takon shkarkimeve urbane. 
Nga monitorimi 1-vjeçar i ndotjes se Tiranes del se: 
- Ajri i Tiranes permban 350 mikrogram per meter kub lende te grimcuar squfuri. Me shume se dyfishi i normes se lejuar nga Organizata Boterore e Shendetesise;
- Bloza eshte ne nivelet 140 mikrogram per meter kub. Niveli i percaktuar nga OBSH-ja eshte 60 mikrogram;
- Gazet, oksidet e azotit, dioksidet e squfurit kane tendence rritjeje. Tirana po prek nivelet maksimale te normave te lejuara;
- Por kemi edhe kryeqytetin me te zhurmshem europian. Kryqezimet rrugore brenda Tiranes kane nivelin me te larte te zhurmave. Kalohet me 10 decibel norma e OBSH-se.
Le te shohim dhe pertej Tiranes:
- Fabrikat dhe mjediset qe semurin dhe vrasin punetoret me helmet e pakontrolluara te tyre. Ja disa prej tyre: Fabrika e kepuceve "Bama", Fabrika e kepuceve Durres, Metalurgjiku ne Elbasan, Uzina e Perpunimit te Thelle te Naftes ne Ballsh, TEC-i ne Fier,etj.
- Ne Korçe vetem brenda nje viti kane vdekur 155 vete. Sipas specialisteve te shendetesise, por edhe atyre te mjedisit, shkaku eshte pikerisht ndotja e ketij te fundit.
- Pyjet: "Zonat e Mbrojtura Natyrore ne Shqiperi zene rreth 10 per qind te fondit pyjor (nderkohe qe shtetet e tjere e kane me shume se dyfishin) dhe prej disa vitesh nuk kane pasur asnje investim per mbrojtjen e tyre dhe te biodiversitetit ne to". Ne Parqet Kombetar pritet sikur te ishin zona pyjore ne shfrytezim.
- Ne vitin 1997 u prene ne menyre te paligjshme 500 mije metra kub. Ne rrethin e Bulqizes jane prere ilegalisht 7390 metra kub, ne Pogradec 7320 metra kub, Permet 5220 metra kub, Korce 4220 metra kub, Mirdite 3420 metra kub, Laç 2200 metra kub, Pukë 1170 metra kub, Diber 1650 metra kub dhe Kruje 1160 metra kub.
- Duke iu referuar gjithmone studimit te PNUD-it , nga 1.069 milionë hektare ne vitin 1990, ne vitin 2000 numeroheshin vetem 0,991 milionë hektare. Zjarret kane natyrisht pjesen e tyre ne keto shifra. Siperfaqet e djegura te pyjeve ne vitin 2000 ishin 10 here me te medha se shifrat e raportuara 10 vjet me pare.
- Biodiversiteti 
- - 2 lloje bimësh dhe 4 lloje gjitarësh janë zhdukur plotësisht, ndërsa 17 lloje shpendësh nuk folezojnë më në territorin e vendit. Kane humbur 50% të popullatës së tyre:
· 89 lloje shpendësh 
· 27 lloje gjitarësh 
· 6 lloje peshqish 
· 4 lloje bimësh 
- Mjafton te kujtojme qe pelikani kaçurrel, ne vitet '60 ne lagunen e Karavastase numeronte afro 250 çifte folezues, ndersa sot ato jane me pak se 10 here (ne vitin 2000 numri i çifteve folenizues ka rene ne vetem 22).
-Me 1999, Keshilli i Evropes vendosi kufizimet per ekspozimin e popullsise ndaj fushave elektromagnetike (0 Hz deri ne 300GHz), Nr.519, date 12.07.1999.
-Antenat me madhesi mbi 6 OM nuk lejohen te vendosen prane komunitetit, gje e cila eshte e ndaluar ne te gjithe boten. Ne Shqiperi ato vendosen ku te duan se mbrohen nga qeveritaret. 
- Shtyllat e tensionit te larte te vendosura ne bulevardin "Zogu i I", tashme zbulohen me probabilitet me te madh per te shkaktuar semundje kanceri dhe leucemie.
-3 milionë tonë mbeturina kimike ne Shqiperi jane helme te forta, rrezikojne jeten e shqiptareve.
-Per shume vjet Shqiperia eshte vendi ku grumbullohen pa kontroll mbetjet e rrezikshme. Ne afersi te fshatit Orizaj ne rrethin e Beratit jane hedhur 21.900 tonë mbeturina.
Fakte te tilla jane te shumta por
Por kemi nje fushe qe me te vertete duhet te jemi krenare: Firmosjen e te gjitha Konventave nderkombetare per ruajtjen e mjedisit. Shqiperia figuron te kete firmosur brenda ketyre 10 vjeteve te fundit mbi 15 Konventa te tilla.
"Shqiperia eshte pale ne 14 konventa nderkombetare apo rajonale per mjedisin"Deklaron ne Johanesburg raporti i Ministrise se Mjedisit".
Emri i vendit tone fillon me A dhe drejtuesat tane jane te paret ne keto lista dhe me te zellshmit per t'i nenshkruar ato, pa iu dridhur fare dora, sepse e dine qe asnje s'ka per t'i kontrolluar edhe po nuk i respektuan. A nuk ishte nje shkelje e konventave te ruajtjes se Detit Mesdhe (te cilat shteti yne i ka firmosur) marrja e reres ne 10-15 m thellesi ne detin e Himares dhe shitja e saj ne Greqi? Po Konventa e Arhusit (per te drejten e publikut per informacion dhe pjesemarrje ne vendimet per mjedisin) qe Parlamenti Shqiptar e miratoi ne vitin 2000, a nuk u shkel po ne te njejtin vit ne Himare, ku banoret e bregut u detyruan te çohen per te mbrojtur reren nga pushtetaret, dhe qeveria ne vend te shpjegonte perse vidhej rera, dergoi policet qe te arrestonte ata qe mbronin plazhet e vetme te bregdetit te Himares? Apo ne rastin e hidrocentralit te Bushatit, per te cilen qeveria vendosi pa pyetur fare shoqatat mjedisore te Shkodres, te cilat kane nje vit qe argumentojne perse nuk duhet te ndertohet? Po Konventat per ruajtjen e ligatinave a nuk u shkelen me brutalitet ne rastin e lagunes se Nartes qe eshte zone e mbrojtur? Te gjitha shoqatat mjedisore ishin kundra menyres se dhenies se lejes, te gjithe banoret e Nartes bene peticion ne Parlament kunder, u mblodhen rreth 30.000 firma ne te gjithe Shqiperine kundra,Grupi Parlamentar i Shendetit dhe Mjedisit e quajti te jashteligjshem vendimin, por qeveria vazhdon ta beje veshin shurdh. Shpimi i pusit te naftes vazhdon qetesisht nga kompania kroate vetem se mbrohet nga dy ministra.
Por ne raport ka nje tjeter argument "optimist"ne ndihme te zhvillimit te qendrueshem ne Shqiperi: shoqatat mjedisore dhe edukimin publik: "Zhvillime pozitive ka patur ne drejtim te edukimit dhe njohjes se publikut me problemet mjedisore dhe pjesemarrjes se tij ne vendimarrjen per mjedisin, organizimit te levizjes mjedisore nga shoqeria civile dhe e organizatave jo fitimprurese per mjedisin".
Ka 76 shoqata mjedisore ne Shqiperi. Por vetem tre prej tyre kane nga nje zyre modeste dhe mbahen me ndonje projekt nga fondacionet e huaja, pra me forcat e veta. Qeveria jone nuk financon asnje shoqate qofte dhe edhe per te paguar te pakten qirane e zyres. Por, nderkaq ajo ben demagogji me emrin e tyre, duke krijuar idene se ato degjohen, respektohen dhe vleresohen. Ne fakt ndodh krejt e kunderta..Vendimet per hidrocentralin e Bushatit, per marrjen e reres ne Himare, per shpimin e pusit te naftes ne Narte, per shitjen e ujit te "Syrit te Kalter" e shume te tjera jane marre pa pyetur fare shoqatat, pa u dhene atyre informacionin e nevojshem dhe bile shpesh ne konflikte te hapura me to. Bile kur ndodh qe nje shoqate kritikon nje vendim te Ministrise, menjehere ate e futin ne listen e zeze, duke e shpallur armike. Ne kete lufte per ekzistence, lindin dhe ambientalistet servile e shoqatat servile, te cilave s'u ndihet zeri ne publik asnjehere per asnje problem mjedisor te Shqiperise. Ne keto raste dhe Ministria ben perjashtime duke i shperblyer ato me projekte. "Njera dore lan tjetren, te dyja perlajne Shqiperine". E keni degjuar ndonjehere te beje ndonje denoncim publik per çudirat mjedisore te lartpermendura shoqaten mjedisore "Ecat-Tirana"? E pra, ajo eshte nje nga shoqatat mjedisore "me te fuqishme" ne Shqiperi, sepse çdo vit merr nga Ministria e Mjedisit projekte me mijëra dollare.
Ne raportin per ne Johensburg permendet shifra 8 milione dollare qe jane dhene per mjedisin, nderkohe qe monitorimet mjedisore nga organet e huaja tregojne se mjedisi vjen duke u keqesuar. Çfare do te ndodhte sikur mos te ishin dhene keto 8 milione dollare, mjedisi do te ishte me mire apo me keq? Eshte veshtire te thuhet, por nje gje eshte e qarte, ky investim deri tani nuk ka arritur ta frenoje degradimin e mjedisit ne vendin tone, pra zhvillimi brenda institucioneve qe trumbetojne zhvillimin e qendrueshem (ketu perfshihen dhe OJF) eshte jo vetem i paqendrueshem, por dhe me humbje.
Keto dhe shume raste te tjera tregojne se, qeveritaret tane nuk e kane seriozisht kur pergjerohen per shoqerine civile dhe per ruajtjen e mjedisit, ndoshta sepse shume prej tyre, he per he, nuk ju intereson kjo gje dhe sepse shume te tjere nuk e besojne qe varferimi i Shqiperise vjen dhe do te vije edhe nga fshehja e te vertetes ekologjike. 
Dihet tashme se problemet ekologjike po i brejne ekonomite e vrullshme te sotme, sikurse tumoret kanceroze shkaterrojne nje trup. Ka vite qe shkencetaret e kane percaktuar kete diagnoze te ekonomive te çdo vendi dhe kane sugjeruar nje metode te re zhvillimi qe ka marre emrin eko-ekonomia apo zhvillimi i qendrueshem, d.m.th nje ekonomi qe fut ne kosto problemet ekologjike, nje ekonomi qe nuk lejon te presesh dru sot dhe neser mos te kesh me pyll per pasardhesit, nje ekonomi qe te kapesh aq peshq sa te lejosh qe neser te kesh me shume dhe jo me pak e keshtu me radhe.
Keto terma kane filluar t'i perdorin dhe disa drejtues tane, por me sa duket vetem per demagogji sepse ne realitet veprohet ndryshe. Mjedisi shqiptar pas çdo viti behet me keq. Per te kuptuar ne menyre figurative se sa i qendrueshem eshte zhvillimi i Shqiperise, mjafton te kujtojme 1.700 ndertesat e larta qe sipas Institutit Sizmiologjik, ne termetin e pare te forte do te rrafshohen, ose mjafton te kujtojme dhjetëra mijra ndertesat e tjera te ndertuara pa leje qe u rrafshuan nga termeti ekologjik Miliona dollare te shqiptareve u zhduken, qindra mijera dollare te shtetit u shpenzuan per pastrimin dhe rikthimin e mjediseve te meparshme.
E verteta shqiptare ne fushen e mjedisit permblidhet ne thenien e perviteshme"Kete vit kemi ambiente shume me te ndotura se nje vit me pare". Ky nuk eshte zhvillim i qendrueshem, po zhvillim ku po na rreshqet toka nen kembe.

-----------

----------


## pelin

Brari,te falemnderit per informacionin e sjelle,sidomos per cilesine e tij.Eshte e dhimbshme..,po te pakten e njohim.

----------


## erzeni

Xhemali ne Syrin e Kalter

SARANDE (16 Nëntor) 

- Një grup polumbarësh ambjentalistë, të kryesuar nga Xhemal Mato, janë zhytur sot në burimin e Syrit të Kaltër. Qëllimi ka qenë verifikimi i gjendjes në burim, pas situatës së krijuar së fundi, kur ka humbur kthjelltësia e ujrave të tij. Zhytësit verifikuan se gryka e burimit është mbuluar nga mbeturina inerte, që i zvogëlojnë atij edhe prurjet. Zgjidhja sipas zhytësve, është heqja e masës së inerteve, nëpërmjet disa tubave thithëse, por ndërhyrja duhet studiuar nga specialistët përkatës. Vetëm kështu sipas tyre, ka mundësi që Syrit të Kaltër, t'i kthehet kthjelltësia dhe "shikimi" i turbulluar. 

anjo/ko (BalkanWeb)

----------


## zima

O Zeni .Paturbullsia e syrit te kalter ka ardhur si pasoj e vizitave te fundit nano-berluskoni pasi keta te fundit engren e pin mir e mir, i kishin fut na nje te dhime te gryka e syrit, sepse aty reth e qark skishte banjo.Keshtu qe do duhet kohe qe gjerat te normalizohen.

----------

